# After 40 years... Homeless with my Dog...



## beemerchef

Do not despair, it is by choice... and 40 years also might not be true, depends how you look at it... I have taken 6 months vacation every year for the past 20.
So at 59, when this last restaurant's yoyo owner decided to start selling alcohool to minors... and when we got raided, just like in the movies... I decided it was time to hang it up.
Not much for material possesions we hit the road about 3 months ago, my buddy Spirit and I... and started writing a Blog just about everyday...
It might interest you... might not... I do cook on the road, but my camper is small... and the weather is cold... when it warms up I will be able to do more outdoor cooking... From Florida we made it to Big Bend and Fort Davis, Texas, in a few days we will head West to Anza Borrego State Park... where it is warm... My Blog should have been called... 6 1/2 x 6 1/2... That is my stand up living space indoor!... But instead it is called

The Oasis of my Soul

and the Blog is

www.theoasisofmysoul.typepad.com

The ironie???... A resort from St Croix just called me for another Contract... apt + food + high six figures... I will say NO!!! This is my time and I enjoy writing...

You be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## aguynamedrobert

Well at least you got a roof over your head...it moves but that can be a plus or a minus...So did you just get tired of the food industry? What made you take the break(however long you will take)? Well I hope everything works out for you...good luck with everything and enjoy the time of freedom...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, what an adventure in every sense: physically, emotionally, spiritually and culinarily! You are not homeless- you seem to be completely at home in your own soul.


----------



## kuan

Beautiful!


----------



## beemerchef

"I am at Home in my own Soul"... that is so very well said... that is so true that I will use that phrase with your, of course, permission.
How long?... as long as my Health holds up...
Never been one to believe in material possesions... I do have everything that I need... the most cherished are my friends... the real ones that extend their arms daily, without them this Journey would not take place!
I miss working... that offer in St Croix had me puzzled... and then again some parts I do not miss... I have always given 100% unlike the ones around me... I figured if I stopped now... i would be selling my Soul for the mighty $!!!...
So... there is goes... there will be some cooking as time goes by... some surprises... and many pictures... maybe some of you will join me!... always great coffee!... I still roast it three times a week!!!... talking about attracting a crowd!
Hard to believe that one week and more has already gone by in this New Year... time is starting to speed up as I look at maps, there is no plans or directions, the weather will be my guide mostly as I have to move on to warmer climates, mainly for Spirit. With even two coats on, the poor guy is cold, he does not want to go out and I am not feeling comfortable with his lethargic days... we both need our exercise... him as much as me!
We did not ride yesterday... spend it mostly at Jerry's and Nalda's Bookstore... it amazes me for a town this small how many interesting people there are... so many conversations!
There are always pictures from the past that do not make it on the Blog... with Cagiva 549's permission I have posted some of the recent past ones...
Hope you enjoy...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Don't you be thinking now...
On my way back from Balmorhea Hot Springs, a few miles into the ride, a black truck with blue and red was flashing... I could not see very well beyond it, looked like a couple bikes had kissed the grass...
Not so... 
They were shooting a commercial! I stop... U turn... going the wrong way... the local Sheriff is not very happy, but the guys are... a sidecar with a dog? compared to the usual two wheel stuff they have been working on. Any chance to be in it?... I ask... sorry... wrong brand!
Oh well... maybe better luck next time...
The rest of the riding was great... it is all the Blog.
My last day in Texas... you have been good to me... I leave with some new friends and some incredible memories... and I will be back! There is no doubt about it...
Be well...
Ara and Spirit


----------



## jayme

Bee-
You have a wonderful opportunity- to be able to just slow down and see the backroads of this country!! Meet people, actually have the time to sit on someone's porch and have a conversation, watch a sunset, throw away a wristwatch!! Savour every moment of it - and thank you for letting us experience it vicariously through you! I think there is a bit of gypsy in us all. (years ago I used to do volunteer medical work at Grateful Dead shows and got to help and meet many traveling deadheads- I envied their peace about life on the road.) Be safe!


----------



## beemerchef

Yes... the pace is good... the offer in St Croix was and is very attractive... BUT... and I miss work beleive it or not... the thought of THAT PACE and 100 hrs a week... NO... NO>>> I just cannot go there anymore!!!

You know the drill if you have ever taken a Freeway, in transit as I call it... and most, unfortunately, because of lack of time, somehow wondering why my time has been lacking now suddenly... needing to get from point A to point B as I am doing!
It finally was a good decision to take Hwy #10... as you might read it in the Blog...
Till then... you all be well... were going...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Permission to use a truthful expression- if you insist!  Sooner or later it'll get roasty-toasty in those parts where you are now, so keep Wisconsin (and the Harley-Davidson factory) in mind.


----------



## beemerchef

It rained all night, we, I say we!... slept late... kept raining and there was not much sense going to Tucson trying to find another place to camp... 80 miles away, I thought, leave early tomorrow morning and have a do nothing day!
Well, the skies cleared up, and actually for the first time I cannot write it all in one Blog!
So this is part one of what end up being a full day...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit

Oh! Yes.... North soon!!!


----------



## beemerchef

A quick overnight in Gila Bend, AZ, and here we are now in Anza Borrego, California! I will spell it for the first time...
A day, or was it two days ago?... returning from the Chiricahuas the sunset was magical... as so was the ride up, all in the Blog.
Feeling always like a kid in a candy store... that is me today... new maps, new roads with the knowledge that I will be here, in this area anyhow, till it starts warming up a bit...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## aguynamedrobert

Great pictures....how long you in California for? and where did you start?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## beemerchef

I will be in CA probably for 3 months?... till North warms up... maybe it will warm up here too!!!
Leave some space I always think... with a load like mine the braking effect is just not the same... specially when second in line to a minor fender bender... What was really funny and I wish I had a picture of it, but we had to move along as this happened... We had to wait a while for the accident to be moved. A cop arrives coming the other way... parks and crosses the median by foot...
They are making some space for us to move along... as we leave... he sprints back to his car as I almost run over him, I look... and the brushes under his car are on fire!!! flames are shooting 3 to 4 feet by the time he reaches the other side... myself wondering what he is going to do... he jumps in the car, gutsy move... and drives it forward! Gets his extinguisher and puts the fire out... his car was not burning... yet! Wonder... wonder... I bet he will never throw that cigarette again down when getting out of his car!!!
It was down to 19 degrees last night!... I will not complain, I know I am at about the most southern point there could be and everyone else has to be colder. So you will not hear about it... anymore! Instead I will write my day in the Blog, my first day in this unusual State Park...
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

I have not been able to settle since I have been here, unlike other places that I have been, I have dug deeper and deeper and very slowly some mental answers are, vaguely I have to say, taking some various shapes. I watched a short movie this morning at the Visitor Center about the Marshall Family that lived here on Ghost Mountain for 15 years... hiking for 14 miles they brought wood piece by piece to built their home... their water came from miles away 12 gallons at the time... They had 3 children and they end up with a divorce in later years. Can we change so much, from one extreme to another? I miss the simpler years... of course I can go back to them as right now nothing prevails but truly the matters of the mind... ABDSP is an enigma to me as I wonder why it has brought up all these questions in my mind? Is it because it is so vast?... so much land with the freedom to live on it anywhere one likes?... the invitation sure is there... I will probably take it after my stay here in the Park... that is what I have been longing for... 
I got to ride some of those areas today... much land... and much sand!
The Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

We had a blast today! Literally... my best day since in ABDSP... and, as someone mentioned it, the Southern part of the Park is it for me! No doubt... I am finding out slowly what attracts me to the land... Vast open spaces, the solitude and the lack of a crowd, unlike Borrego Springs itself.
Having commitments from the 26th of this month to be in Death Valley and Mojave Desert and backtrack to Gila Bend for a couple days, I know... thanks for the support, it is a tough schedule... I decided to come back here afterward but camp in the Southern part which you will read a bit of it in today's Blog.
You be well... 
Ara and a tired Spirit... snoring as we speak!!!


----------



## mezzaluna

Beemerchef, thanks for your posts!
Mezz


----------



## beemerchef

Busy, busy!... maybe I will take a vacation and "do nothing" someday, and then again, that is just not me!
From meeting locals in Borrego Springs to picking my next campsite in the wilderness... finally... and getting stuck one more time... it is all in the Blog with of course, more pictures!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## jenyfari

This is all so cool!! What a buzz it must be for you. 

Loved the photos. The pics are all so clear. What camera do you use?


----------



## beemerchef

Out of Borrego Springs this am... into the camping spot I was checking out yesterday... time to put everything to test... and even managed to take a little ride toward Salton Sea... A beautiful HOT day, not a good one for pictures as the haze was real thick, still managed to save some for your viewing on the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit

PS: it has been a blast... and more, and it is just the beginning... longer days soon... warmer weather... winter is rough!
The camera is a Pentax A20, just came out. 10MP, with image stabilizer and 2 gyroscope stabilizer blurr reducer... It has been good... smaller than a pack of cigarette!... and great for those hands that start shaking a bit after much riding!


----------



## jenyfari

Thanks for that. I will take a look at the camera. Just lovely shots.


----------



## beemerchef

I wonder if it will fly if I ever post some cooking outdoor???... part ofthis Journey as the weather gets nicer!
Heavy winds, deep sand... a couple more days and I will be out of here. Thursday, assuming it is Tuesday today... I will spend the day in Julian, nice black top going up and heard that it is a very cool town...
In the meantime I checked out Ocotillo Wells, Salton Sea, dinner with new friends...
All in the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Even Spirit is getting excited about sunsets, I think!... Or is it because we had company for dinner... This place is starting to feel more and more like home... have to be careful not to get too attached to the land!...
My Blog has been going through some growing pains!... It is called Bandwidth... At first I had to switch, if you remember to texting on SmugMug, then learn a different way to post... and now...
finally my own Website is all ready to go!
For the first time you will be redirected on it... a little cleaner... same everything as they say...
much more Bandwidth!
... and still a Blog! www.theoasisofmysoul.com
Thank you... be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Much thought has gone into writing and publishing what follows.
No ride report today... No pictures of Spirit playing or sunrise or sunset.
I did seek advice, not wanting to be out of context, I hope the moderators will understand. This is a Lifelong Journey on the Road that I have embraced and write about, and as some very good friends of mine wrote to me... "you have been an open book, we all have within ourselves many layers of us, he is part of your Journey, part of your everyday life, there is nothing wrong by dedicating this day's writing to Lance...".
I also know that he will like it, he will be thrilled for all of you to get to know him a bit... because he also was my friend, my buddy... and would have been yours also.
Sincerely, "Thank You" for reading today's Blog...
Ara


----------



## kuan

You just ruined my day Ara. It's OK, in a few moments I'll be fine, stronger, and more appreciative of beautiful sunsets. Just have to dry my tears first..


----------



## chrose

Often times in a situation such as this we search for just the right words to say in hopes of comforting the bereaved and or ourselves. But we have not seemed to come up with the words that can do that The soul is ethereal as are the words that go along with it. So rather than try and come up with words that cannot convey what I feel in my soul, Ara I will say this: I believe you're right, I'm sure he would have been a great friend. My regards.


----------



## mezzaluna

I'm sorry for you loss, Beemerchef. May your friend rest in peace.


----------



## beemerchef

I wanted to show you before I left where all this was being written from!... a few "regulars" are also around, about one mile apart... We visit each other once in a while! I did not realize till today that I have been here exactly 2 weeks!... A couple more great rides today and we are packing to take off, headed North to Mojave Preserve...
Mostly BLM lands... there will be much to see, ride on hard packed roads... I hope!
You be well... and many "thanks" for all your support which I received yesterday...
Your company is most appreciated...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

We enjoy your posts! Just be careful on those unpaved roads. Alton Brown can tell you what'll happen if you take a skid. 

My brother was riding his Harley a few years ago, took a curve wide and skidded out on some gravel. His helmet was bashed in and two vertebrae in his neck were injured. He rides in full leathers and isn't a hotdogger by any means. Do take care, Ara!


----------



## beemerchef

On to Mojave Preserve, CA.
I have to say, I think, still a bit unclear... as that person could not speak up in a forward manner... that my sunsets were...?... or?
"Quote"
Hi Ara,
Author Terry Pratchett writes of the Discworld where magic works
and Twoflower (Discworld's first tourist) is pointing his camera at yet
another sunset when the hatch on the camera top opens and a
paintbrush-wielding Imp sticks his head out to yell:-
"Enough with the sunsets! I'm running out of vermilion! "
Fred Hill, S'toon.

Maybe TV reruns would be more suitable?... I am so confused...
Sunsets... sunrises... moonsets (is there such a word?...)... moonrises... yes? are a spiritual time which culminates a day's time period... a ritual... a "bravo"... none, I repeat none... unlike TV reruns, are alike... 
So here is another one!...
Culture shock today... sensory perceptions overloaded... I-10 Southern California, should I say more... find out!
Tomorrow, back in the wilderness...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit

PS: I use to fall off two wheels... now... like back to childhood... I have a training wheel!!!


----------



## beemerchef

I am speechless having arrived at the Mitchell Caverns! It is like the thoughts in my mind are going 100 miles per hour, overloaded... and I am thinking... how am I going to ever describe this!
Earlier I explored some of the BLM lands, the trails... the hard packed trails!... with a big smile...
This is where I could use an Internet Dish!... Some connection, but very weak... I will have to ride 50 to 60 miles and spend a few hours sending out all this... will be well worth the wait!
I already know that this is where I will spend many weeks... at least a few!
Again, the pictures are not going to do justice... this is above anything I have ever seen and experienced!... wish you could all be here... I would have loved to see the expression on your faces!
Enjoy...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

You have seen the campsite... this is the other side of the coin, I am pretty sure that is where I am!
I have not had a good connection per say for two days now!... some e Mails are coming in, few going out... 
Time has totally lost its notion, the skies have been cloudy and the cold is settling in... perfect weather for the Caverns today...
Enjoy the pictures!... and be well.
Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A price shocker!... Maybe switch to a bicycle?... How much fun would that be?... with a sidecar...
Leaving Mojave, I don't want to!... even with the knowledge that I will be back in a few days I am perplexed backtracking to Arizona, just a few miles away... I have to get my grey matters in motion as I will learn how to point and set up this Dish of mine... I have had so many thoughts this week about the direction of this Journey... and at the same time I experienced a great ride up... and through... Christmas Pass!
Enjoy... we did!









Ara and Spirit.


----------



## beemerchef

20th Century technology... Hughes Technology... I guess the man that dreamed of the largest plane ever build has left an imprint which has made its way even into my life...
Today is the first time using my own Dish... set up by my own hands... and grey matter... I know all of you must have one hanging somewhere on your roof... I did not! It is fast!... and used at less busy hours... when the world is asleep around me, as I heard the expression... it is smoking!
A different route took me backtracking to Gila Bend, AZ... Wednesday it is back to again more desolate areas... this time... totally self contained.
Enjoy the comments... and be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

It seems always to be a long day with the early sunsets, specially when we are trying to get to a destination to set up for a few days.
It did not happen today... lunch with a friend that drove all the way from Phoenix... meeting a French couple that wants a sidecar... and what are the chances for both low beams to go out at the same time?... I'll take it!!!
We are setting camp tomorrow near by Joshua Tree to explore it for a few days...
There was no sense looking for BLM land in the dark tonight!
Some of our day!
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

I have been feeling like in another Planet (with capital "P") since we have arrived here yesterday.
With my good luck this is an awesome campground, the most remote one as I found out today.
Isolation... total silence... Joshua Trees and many rocks... as you will see in the Blog.
Be well... enjoy...
Ara and Spirit (UralGrowl)


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, as I first looked at the photo above, my brain 'saw' Spirit as a pupil in the eye of a huge skull in profile. I know your pooch is the light of your eye! 

Please keep these posts coming. They're balm for a busy day.

Mezzaluna


----------



## beemerchef

Today was a great day, peaceful and joyful. I have been receiving quite a few e mails from readers that have been enjoying the Journey, and as I was deep in thoughts about my days here, timing could not have been any better receiving an e mail from a good friend of mine, a kind man, and at the same time, quite a sidecar fabricator, Claude Stanley. His words are words to be read everyday as, his own purpose in life is to also spread joy and happiness amongst us... that is just the way he is! 
I want to share this e mail with you all... I know it will make you think about your own life, regardless where you are and regardless what you are doing.
We then took a ride through the Park, a bit of blue skies today... it is all in the Blog...
Sit back and enjoy... and just think how fortunate I am to have a friend like Claude!
Be well...
Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Ah! A lesson learned... a few maybe... we literally spend the whole day from here to there without
the conclusion that should have materialized... Poor Spirit, quietly put up with it... I was disappointed of the outcome... you can read this great day on the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## kuan

I'm glad you enjoyed Joshua Tree. I spent many days there as a youth.


----------



## beemerchef

From The Hole in the Wall to Lake Havasu...
Retreat has become a habit these past couple of days!... What was I thinking trying to camp at the Hole in the Wall in the Mojave Desert without checking the forecast first!
Mid 20's at night, wind blowing at 40mph, hail... and I should really change the spelling of that word...
We are now south of Lake Havasu City... nice BLM land... there is something to be said about BLM land! We did the full circle... in pictures on the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A Day in Town...
That is Lake Havasu City... nice town... Dogie Bakery... motorcycle shops... drivers are not crazy as other parts of the country... all and all... pretty mellow I have to say!
The Fireworks Convention starts tonight... the best of the best for two nights!
My friend Jkam is coming to visit for a couple days... he was very instrumental in my preparations for this Journey. We have never met... quite some exciting times ahead.
Yesterday is gone... but still remains in the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A Homeless gathering...
It has been a great time having JKam over, we are small numbers but... we did call it a Homeless Riders Get Together!... Wondering how many more are out there with no ties to any walls and their live's possession's at hand! JKam is on a Journey as I am, with a deeper Soul than most, the contrast of being unattached to material possessions makes us dig in deeper into the true essence of life.
We have been lounging around for a couple days now!... Spirit has a new friend, we have shared some great food and many conversations...
Sunrises and Sunsets have been our clock, some great Fireworks seen happening in town... as I have written and pasted the pictures of these couple days in the Blog!
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Historic Rt66 to Oatman, AZ.
Our last day here, south of Lake Havasu City... it has been a fine and quiet time, a great place to set up camp, besides a few disrespectful dirt riders not slowing down creating waves of dust!
The town has been convenient to get supplies... I did not want to miss the chance to ride Historic 66 to Oatman... First however we rode south on spur 95 making a long loop... thousands of trailers and RV's that way... sand dunes... and some pictures on the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

New Friends in Kingman, AZ.
We are finally settled by Red Rock Canyon, Nevada. Why plan any routes since I don't follow them anyhow!... Left Kingman this morning, actually passed through Las Vegas... I will give you my impressions on the next go around. Yesterday was a smooth ride from Lake Havasu to the Hospitality of Mark, Angie and his wonderful family... including a personal tour in his hangar and some late cooking for everyone... Definitely no dinner for me tonight... but last night was a good one!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

The dinner looks delicious and the scenery sublime!
Thanks, Ara.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for the support Mezzaluna... Wish I would meet some of yous along the way... maybe join me in warmer weather under the Stars for some more good foods!









To Red Rock Canyon, NV.
We have arrived at Red Rock Canyon and it is cold and windy. A shock to the system for the both of us, we were getting used to running around all day in a T Shirt! For the first time I had to put some rocks at the base of the Dish, even though anchored, 30mph winds with gusts of 50 just did not make me trust that anchor.
It was a fine road from Kingman... going through Las Vegas... hummm, what happened to that town?
We are settled and even saw a bit of Mt Hamilton... enjoy the pictures.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A bit of Red Rock Canyon, NV.
I could not stand it anymore... cold and snowing a bit, Spirit has his coat, I have my Gerbings... dark skies or not I wanted to at least ride the loop at Red Canyon. And we did just that...
Today, the sun is out again, the temps are still down, and a renewed energy seemed to have surfaced. Sunshine is definitely the meaning of life and the soul. An incredible energizer for me... 
This was the loop yesterday... we have much hiking and rides planned here... we?... right!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## allie

Thank you for sharing your trip with us! I just saw this a couple of days ago as I slacked off reading and posting for a while. I have read all of this and most of your blog since stumbling on it. I have really enjoyed living this trip of a lifetime through your avid descriptions and pictures.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks Allie... it has been a couple rough days!!!









About "Storms" and "Scooters"...
Lots always seems to happen when close to a City... rule of thumb, right?
The idea was to head out for a ride, but seeing scooters after scooters... well, it just did not happen... we stopped, talked and end up following them to their 7th Annual Rally spot!
They were from all over the World, England... Japan... just about all the cities in the USA.
And I was in the middle of it, 4 times their size... that's the rig mind you.
It took up most of the day... so no sunsets or no sunrise pictures today! 
What a break! I'll make up for it soon... promise!
This was before the storm that caused evacuating Red Rock Canyon... what a night!
Enjoy the Blog...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Valley of Fire... cooking with heat?
Good move... the winds are practically non existent here and I (we... I heard him!) slept like logs last night. There was some clouds and rain in the horizons threatening and NOAA showed just scattered rain, (smart... finally!), the temps dropping to the low thirties tonight and we took off on this, I call it, Foreign Planet!
There is "green plants" actually... had not seen any for a while and none of the colors here are what they are suppose to be!... The roads?... awesome and so are the people here. A must to visit...
Oh! I also cooked some... beware... the Blog contains food pictures...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## allie

You just need to load up and come right on up to Indiana! That food looks delicious! Better yet, just send me a ticket to camp with you! I'll even bring my own tent! That is one beautiful area you're in now!


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks Allie... there is more!










More of Valley of Fire... NV.
Mother Nature cannot ever be forgotten... as much as we had a great break yesterday. Windy again and cold... but we are going. We cannot let it stop us in our tracks of the beautiful surroundings... a forgotten National Treasure, no doubt...
The pictures today will speak for themselves... such an amazing place!
I think you will truly enjoy yourselves...
Be well...
Ara and Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Some Reflections on this Journey...
On hold by a rod... I will have it today, and the one my friend Didier overnighted me from New York is much stronger, maybe this will avoid future dismemberment of my rig!... We cannot afford the past experience and this was fortunate enough to be discovered without any further damage.
Today should be the day... and as I sit here waiting, I would like to share some reflections from my recent months on the road... Looking back is always beneficial to the path that lays ahead...
You be the judges...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit

****** Sorry, the picture is NOT pasting...


----------



## beemerchef

North... South... West... let's go East...
The excitement of the rig being so solid again as I took it out for a spin yesterday morning I think distracted me from my plans! Kingman... so close to Sedona, the Grand Canyon, Yavapai, Coconino National Forest... the wheels went East. We drove, we rode... we are south of Sedona by a few miles and it has been HOT... with capital letters!
Much to see... always... and experience and much to cook somehow!
The Oasis of my Soul has many facets it seems like!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Sightseeing around Sedona, AZ.
We are riding to the sites in the books... much History, and much other visitors also, but all worthwhile seeing. From Montezuma Well, to Montezuma Castle, the latter wrongly named, we have been going all day. Meeting another rider and saying my goodbys to my great neighbors...
A full day... all in the Blog!
Hope you enjoy, we did...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Jerome and the Mangus Highway, AZ. 
Out of the Sedona traffic and construction roads, on to Jerome up in the Mountains with a great ride through the Mangus Highway down to Prescott, what a great day it was yesterday.
As I will probably head north tomorrow, today is the day for errands, tightening up the scene and the loose ends... top of the fuel and water, food... you never know what is ahead with my open minded Journey ahead of me.
I keep thinking that at some point I will meet someone on the road from a Forum, but it has not happened yet... we saw lots of riders, somehow they were all going the other way!
Enjoy the Blog... and be well, have a great week.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ah, Ara, you never know when you'll meet one of us! If you head this way let us know and we'll be happy to meet you. The weather is turning but we still have some snow on the ground. When you're ready for a midwestern spring, head this way.


----------



## allie

If you head up to northeastern Indiana, you might meet me or hurry over to southeast Georgia in two weeks when I return home for a visit! I can't blame you to stay on and enjoy the beautiful area of the country you are in now! I'm sure eventually you'll run into someone from the forum.


----------



## beemerchef

Oh!... eventually we will bump into each other... not too hard please!!!
Thanks fot the thoughts...










More roads up and down and around Sedona...
A gravel road with great watering holes... followed by 89A... not for the faint of heart... and now we are packed headed toward the Grand Canyon... with millions of pictures of it in circulation I have to add my own!... Should be great camping near Tusayan... National Forest... and most likely cooler temps... Ah! Almost forgot... must check NOAA... the weather you know.
Enjoy the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## cookiecutter

I am now addicted to this thread and addicted to your blog.


----------



## beemerchef

Hey CookieCutter... at least it is Healthy!!!...










Why on the road?...
It was only this morning that we left Beaver Creek Campground, south of Sedona... we are a few miles for the Grand Canyon's south rim, I have not seen any of it yet, and it is sometime in the middle of the night... We are camped on National Forest, they call it "dispersed" camping, off a forest road which are abundant around here. There is no one near by and my clock right away has switched to a no time zone... more on the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## allie

Your last blog entry is very compelling to me. I enjoy camping but hate the parks available in my area of the country. I much prefer finding a secluded river bank or spot in the woods and "roughing" it for a few days. The kids enjoy the community camping because the campgrounds offer a lot of activities for them. Personally, I love to get away from the crowds, music, barking, screaming, etc. and commune with nature. I can stay home, have a fire in my yard and listen to music and kids screaming all the time. lol


----------



## beemerchef

The Grand Canyon, AZ.

What can one say about the Grand Canyon?... besides being mesmerized throughout this jaw dropping, eye popping, sensory overload experience. One of the few places I can sit for hours and loose my sight and senses deep into this incredible wonder. 
One of the most enjoyable place to also camp here... the nearest neighbor is about half a mile away... and I had dinner for lunch... as you will see!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More on the Grand Canyon, AZ.
It was just another beautiful day here, NOAA is predicting snow and mid twenties by Tuesday... but that is a couple days ahead. Lots of riding through the Park, the weekend crowd is a bit different... glad to see many city people coming here to enjoy the sites as we did... before the views disappear due to increasing haze... You can read about it here...
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## sweet pea

Ara,
Just amazing and a fascinating read. I took the time today to read your blog from start to finish. The pictures are wonderful and make me feel like I'm there with you. Just wanted to let you know how much I am enjoying the adventure vicariously through you.

Joanna


----------



## beemerchef

I am honored by your reading... specially as a restaurant owner.. I know how time is so valuable. Love the website and at 6:30am I am already hungry! Selling???... I would say such a shame if so... and at the same time trust me that I would understand if so!!! Been there... done that... to use the cliche phrase!!!
That is why I end up doing this... www.personalchefara.com
for close to 20 years.... for only six months a year...
Thanks for writing... and glad that you have been enjoying it...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Valle's "Planes of Fame Air Museum", AZ.
I think, I am fairly sure that we are going to "The Grand Circle" on our way to California...
"The Grand Circle" including Zion NP, Bryce Canyon NP, Glen Canyon, Capitol Reef... and more.
Exciting riding, hiking, photography and eating!... eating meaning cooking too...
There is much more if we went a bit more North/East... but, have to leave some for next year!... and the following... 
A couple days ago we went to Valle 's "Planes of Fame Air Museum", what I thought was going to be a quick stop turned out to be an almost all day visit... a must to see, all in the Blog.
PS: if anyone wants more pictures and info (taken also in pictures), let me know. I can send you the SmuMug link they are all on... too many for the Blog...
Be well...
Ara and Spirit... soon on the road again.


----------



## beemerchef

On the road, 89N, AZ and Utah.

89 Northbound from the eastern entrance of the south rim Grand Canyon to Utah must be one of the best scenic road I have ever been on. So much scenery, from rock formations, to the Little Colorado Gorge in a more intimate setting than the Grand Canyon... to Panguitch... were we had to turn around. Campgrounds are closed, snow is still present with more on the way, wind is howling and why can I not set my mind to the fact that winter is not over yet!
So we are south of all that... 50 this morning near Kanab... and will take some day trips to the scenic areas surrounding us. 
Some pictures of our way up here on the Blog...
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Kanab Canyon and more... UT.
How can so much happen while on the road without a "home"? The trails of the mind must be wide open with all its doors unlocked... Turned on by a friend to Ken Foster's book "the dogs who found me", suddenly opens a path of joy finding out that his Pit must be Spirit's brother!
And what better surrounding than riding through a Canyon to discover just a bit later that "Best Friends Animal Sanctuary", a no kill shelter for animals, has tours of their center... where I actually find Ken Foster's book less than 24hrs after its discovery... and should I also mention "autographed"... All this leading to a great dinner... I never thought that living on the road was going to be so exciting... as you might read it in the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit

*** Beware... The Blog has "FOOD" picture...


----------



## beemerchef

I could not get in the last time...










The Canyon in Zion... Utah.
Staying in most of the day, NOAA called in for some bad weather... but I think they are mistaken.
Great campsite, so great that we might, just might stay here for a couple weeks... but I have said that before. It is just that there are so many places to ride around here... and see!
Might even have some company soon... that would be great... Fire at night, great roads, great scenery... what more can I write on the Blog!... many pictures too...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Darker Skies in Zion NP. Utah...
The forecast... after these couple days is as sunny as it can be for as long as they can predict it!
Lets endure these couple of days... I know that it will be all worth it.
Did not hold us back from some riding as darker skies make for some great pictures and give out a different feeling about this whole place.
We did have to turn around, bitter cold winds... the snow flakes were an added attraction...
Luckily enough ingredients to make dinner... preceded by a visit to Farmer's Market...
The Journey goes on... cannot even think about our next destination! This is Home for now...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## jayme

Beemer-
I just thought I'd share this with you......the other day a regular customer of mine (day job- not food related) came in and I commented on his beautiful new cab-over camper out front. He told me he had just retired and was planning to take off soon for the road. His goal is Pennslvania- but he is in no rush to get there or back- he plans to take months to explore the country. I told about you. He said that is sort of what he plans to do.... just wander for awhile. Nothing to rush home to he said, always wanted to, why not? The nomadic spirit lives on....


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for writing... 
You know they are quite a few people living on the road... unfortunately many have the 100ft mobile condo and have resigned to continue living the same life as when they were between the concrete four walls... Mainly watching that square boxe called Television... For myself and some others it is more of a spiritual path, exploring the surroundings, the local fare, the feel of the land... seems that the person you talked to will be on that path... Funny as when I left I planned... and now, it is more a week to week aspect! I was 70 miles from San Diego... with the intention to head North... somehow I must have taken a wrong turn as I end up in Zion!!! But Karma also has a way of making itself known... as in every area that I was not planning to come to I meet a situation that enriches my life.
You be well... maybe you gave him my site's address?... that might have inspired him!!!... or?...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## kuan

I'm a bicycle fanatic myself. I'd love to run into Alain who is riding from Argentina to Alaska and offer him food and a place to sleep. I've found references to him while he was in South America but haven't found a website for him yet. He probably won't make it my way anyway, I'm in Minnesota.

Ara, look me up if you're ever in Minnesota. You and spirit are welcome anytime.


----------



## beemerchef

I have his website!!! It is mostly in German but also some english... he does understand if you write to him... He will appreciate it!... He is a TRUE Adventurer in my book... I am loundging compared!!!
And thanks for the invite... you never know! We might even cook up something....
You be well... thanks for writing.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara I was away on vacation but was delighted to see that you're maintaining this thread with narrative and wonderful photos. Thank you again for this gift of sharing your adventures!

Mezzaluna


----------



## beemerchef

On Vacation!.... so short?... I should be, maybe, in Wisconsin mid July... BMW Rally... 









Kolob Terrace road, Zion NP. Utah

East of here is still bitter cold, I was so wrong assuming that things will arm up at higher elevations! I guess I have lived in Florida too long...
But west of here, off the town of Virgin, is Kolob Terrace road which is less crowded entrance to also Zion Park. Love the setting, the riding... but not the road blocked by the snow a bit further up...
Cooked up a poor man's pasta dish also with what I had left in the small pantry... tasty!...
It is on the Blog... in living colors!
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, the carbonara looks delicous. :lips: I love to improvise too! When I was in college and had $5 a week for spending money (Sunday dinner, laundry, postage and incidentals) it was a game I played to see what I could use to make a meal out of. I wish how I'd kept some notes because sometimes the results were good.


----------



## beemerchef

April Fool?... not really! I wish...

April Fool's day unfortunately did not fool me as I hear the snap of a broken eye bolt...
There we go... again! But... happened 10 feet away from camp... could have happened the day before when we went riding through Red Rock Canyon and Bryce Canyon up 9100 feet... without any steering it would have been quite a drop... 
A couple more days... of course any day without riding is a tough one!... and we will be back on the road... in the meantime I wrote about the rides we just took... on the Blog.
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

What a vista! At what altitude do you think you were when you took this? The trees look like it's a significant elevation.


----------



## peanut_7707

How amazing to be taking such a journey.....a reaffirmation of life


----------



## phatch

It depends on what you mean by high. Utah is the third or second highest state in average elevation (by my memory which could be off). Low point is around 3000 ft, high point is around 13500 feet. Bryce canyon is between 7000 and 9000 feet. Highway 12 to the East of Bryce is a terrifically scenic drive with many great hikes and stops, but not well marked ones. The Calf Creek Falls hikes are well worth the stop. Do not take your dog on the upper Calf Creek Falls hike if you want to get down near the water. The trail becomes a bit tricky with some big drops to the side.


----------



## phatch

And about the dog hiking in Zion. Most every trail has serious dropoff exposures and often some slick footing. The dog would be at risk, and if on a leash, pose a risk of pulling you off with him. The area is also a culinary water shed for towns downsteam so dogs are limited.


----------



## beemerchef

Trust me that we do stay in safe areas... In Bryce dogs are not even allowed at the lookouts... But that is OK... one does what they have to do... we hike around the campsite a lot... Thanks for the concern... it is needed.









Bryce Canyon itself... Utah.
It turns out that I will be staying in Utah for about another month... how strange that when in Anza Borrego my thoughts where to head North, but slowly I went East... and now, looking at the map of Utah... with all its attractions and colors... why not wander a bit more here!
If the US Postal mail is on track my parts should be in this morning... and then it will be on to the welder for fixing a new crack in the mounts... luckily a secondary mount.
I am so mentally tired of all those breakages that I cannot even comment on them... All I want is a safe rig... the humor is hard to find... it does show however how society governs themselves, the ones in the business have been the hardest ones to deal with... I can just imagine how the Corporate World is being ran...
I do want to thank all the ones that have send me their support... they have made these pasts days easier and allow me to look into the future of this dilemma... 
Bryce Canyon was awesome. Rough conditions... but definitely a place to go back to in a bit warmer weather. Spirit has been a real trooper... and right now, he is also anxious to get going...
Enjoy the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Michael and Sandra's Utah... my 100th Blog.
Somehow it feels like I just have left yesterday, so much has happened and yet... so little! Moving on to some new sceneries withing the same State,Utah... one that intrigues me a lot as it is so full of richness, great roads and incredible geological formations that have taken millions of year... And I get to camp in the middle of it all... quite a treat! We are regrouping these coming days, listening to a local Adv Rider Michael, and his wife Sandra that have opened their house... and kitchen with wide open arms... Spirit has two new buddies... what more can one ask!
Today's Blog...
Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Country like that gives me a case of the "WOWs", Ara. :bounce:


----------



## beemerchef

It does to me too... that is why I am staying a month around here...
Wait till you see that... (ShUUUUUUUU...) trout on the Blog!!!

A new campsite, north of Snow Canyon, Utah.
3 days... 4 days?... at Michael and Sandra, adding a few more pounds to this frail body... great company and time. 3 new tires, the rig seems really together and a new campsite, in the middle of some great BLM land. 
I have a long list of areas to visit, it is so endless here in Utah that this will take many more visits to even scratch the surface. Good deal... I would hate to run out of places to visit these coming ten years!
Spirit is a bit sad today from losing his two buddies... he is starting to remind me of a sailor with a girl friend in every town...
Enjoy the Blog and the pictures... there will be much going on, specially with the days becoming much longer, finally it feels like winter is behind us.
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Fresh-caught fish.... Mmmm! That was a lucky happenstance. What did you do with it?


----------



## beemerchef

The answer is in the Blog!!!... Mmmmmmm... delicous!!!

My little Island of Paradise
This inhabited stretch has become my little Island of Paradise these past few days and will be for a few more days to come... all is here and at the same time... nothing!
Lots of vermillion was used in this past sunset... wish you would have all been here to experience it... 
The trout is a thing of the past... long gone now... you guessed it!... It was great... could taste its freshness with every bite.
BMW of Las Vegas gave me some hundred dollar chips... their true value?... great service.
The Blog will have it's story!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A little ride in the neighborhood, Utah.
I have the feeling that everyone wished to have a neighborhood like this one!... Right or left or north or south... great roads and scenery, hardly any traffic and there is a part of Utah that is not all red!
A great dinner (at least they thought so...) for my friends Michael and Sandra, some playing time for Spirit and his buddies... it is all good... all in the Blog.
In our conversations last night, we were wondering why get togethers are always where the crowd is!!! How about one right here... 
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## phatch

Torrey's a pretty place. And pretty trendy. In tourist season, prices to match. Now home to lots of retired enviros and similar non-profits. 

Good access to Capitol Reef. I prefer it over the mountain on the Boulder side with the Burr Trail through Long Canyon ( a great drive), Calf Creek as mentioned which will take you a stretch of road known as the Hogs Back, and all the cool things down Hole in the Rock road. Should also check out ****'s Backbone if its open. Loops up through some red rocks and pine forest from up around Boulder back to Escalante.

If you take the Burr Trail all the way to Capitol Reef, it's a neat drive. Only one bad stretch as you cut through the reef itself on the dirt road but it's a short section and manageable.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for the info, I truly appreciate it... very nice. Might see you there???... Take a vacation... you deserve it now...









And all end up well...
School is never out just when we "might" think we are done... everyday new lessons are being provided, sometimes the teaching is kind, sometimes not.
What started as, finally thinking of having one, a bad day, end up being a great one... solving obstacles... followed by a great ride... and a great night sleep as Spirit seems to be getting back on track....
It is just part of everyday life on the road... we are not exempt from anything that you yourselves go through. The logistics are sometimes harder, but I would not trade this lifestyle with any other one... I know that some will agree after reading the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

We're thinking about you in the snowy cold of this spring. Stay warm!


----------



## beemerchef

I have bee following the weather... sorry!... Have something warm!... on me!!!










A ride to Cedar Breaks and Kolob Canyons, Utah.
So yes, I am a bit concerned about Spirit's condition, it tears me up that he is still sick. Wish it was me instead... so hard to see and feel my helpless buddy! Time for a Doctor...
We did do a ride yesterday, he was doing better then. As usual Utah provides some exciting sceneries and roads. Only wish the winds and the rains would stop soon... maybe tomorrow!
More details on today's Blog...
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## phatch

May is one of the best months of the year for that neck of the woods. Once you hit June it gets HOT.


----------



## beemerchef

Wish the winds would die down!!!










A healthier Spirit and a safer rig, Utah... +...
Unfortunately my Website had been down at times these past two days due to power outages in Vermont... I apologize for that. Was a bit surprised they do not have a generator...
But it all just a matter of time... such as Spirit's health. He received some good care yesterday and as usual acted like a gentleman only stunned by a crying baby lamb!!!
The rig is much safer as you can see the work done on it... of the outmost quality!
A great visit to the Dinosaur Discovery Center... hard to go back in time a couple millions of years!
We are packing to head for California for a few days... with the hope that Spirit gets better by the day... if not, will track back.
The outpour of concerns for Spirit has moved me more than anything else on this Journey, and realizing that so many great people are out there makes me want to get out and... mingle!!!
Hope you enjoy today's Blog...
Be well...
Ara and a healthier Spirit!


----------



## mezzaluna

I hope to hear you're in sunny California and that Spirit is back to his old self, Ara. Safe riding!

Mezz


----------



## migirl

Maybe the warm weather of California is just what Spirit needs! Safe Travels.


----------



## beemerchef

One road to Kernville, CA.
We are in Kernville, California, amongst many riders... friends from the past and making new ones.
Cold... very cold, not handling it very well when it drops to the low 20's...
Spirit is doing better everyday and probably wondering why "all those people" want to pet him!!! He did find a few pairs of legs to rub his back against and I am always thankful to anyone that is nice to him...Geode, Glenn... well, cannot blame him for bailing out, weather, distance... schedule... needless to say... "WHIMP"!!!
There will be more in a day or two... have to get back to camp now, my friend Jkam just showed up!... surprise...
You be well... enjoy... 
*** The picture above does not reflect my sentiments toward Spirit... just a sick sense of humor...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

The road back to Utah...
It was truly awesome to meet in person all the faces only labeled by a name for these past years...
And at the same time, to be honest about it, my tolerance for sleeping in the freezing temps seems... well has!... diminished... 
As a couple of my new friends said... "it is age Ara!'. I will not deny it... 
The riders, sceneries, the roads, even the locals in Kernville made us feel so welcomed... we are on the way back to Utah to gather up the rest of my "stuff", just to turn around and head back to another circle... the California Circle which comprises Death Valley Natl Park, Giant Sequoia Natl Monument, Sequoia Natl Park and Kings Canyon Natl Park... Give us a couple days and we will get there!... eventually...
Till next time... you stay well.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

The Extraterrestrial Highway, NV.

We are back from Kernville and we are leaving for Kernville... Long story!!!
It was a great, cold, and sometimes miserable ride back... but those bad moments are water under the bridge and all that remains are some great memories of the Extraterrestrial Highway...
Did it flip my thoughts because of its name?... or the serenity of its vast quietness?
Still thinking about it...
And some pictures of it on the Blog...
Enjoy and be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Camping by the Kern River and a great ride... CA.
I guess last weekend's get together took its toll... as we are back... a bit more north by the river, National Forest primitive camping... peaceful... and quiet, for now! The weather?... Riding to Glennville was an open vent jacket deal... incredibly pleasant. 
Sequoia is in the plans... will have to detour as the road from here is still closed... we are just settling in, as they say. 
Much more on the Blog in colors...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## nightcook

Ara and Spirit,

I have been enchanted by your adventure. Thanks for posting it. Spirit is getting to be quite famous. I wouldn't be surprised to be watching you and Spirit depicted on the big screen soon. Spirit and Ara go Hollywood! You know Spirit will get top billing. I can see the promo poster now. A closeup of Spirit in his new red goggles driving the motorcycle while you ride in the sidecar. LOL

Story plot - while exploring the west Ara, the famous chef, gets lost after trout fishing and foraging in the woods for a gourmet meal. You face all kinds of peril and are rescued by your faithful Spirit who faces a few perils of his own (bears, mountain lions) but manages to ride to your rescue. Of course Spirit has a little help from a very beautiful woman that stops to help. She too, is a chef, of course, helps with the rescue and falls in love with you and Spirit and everyone lives happily ever after. 

No better story than one about a man and his dog, a wild adventure, and a beautiful woman. Hollywood is going to love it!!!

Take care and be safe.

Bill


----------



## beemerchef

Quite a story... I like it... do you want to be my agent??? You know... if I knew someone in Hollywood... I would approach them... I don't watch TV but I am sure that there are worse programs on the air than our story!!!










After six months on the road... CA.
Just realized yesterday... the 27th... six months since we left Georgia! Such changes, and feeling as more to come as the Journey takes its own character and personality.
Nothing to celebrate about!... Just thoughts after thoughts crossing my mind...
I am not one that could just ride and eat and sleep... seems like, as I have all my life, to be dedicated somehow to a purpose accomplishing something positive... 
Erasing the past path to create a new one and sharing it through my Blog has been a rewarding one... and with some hope will remain that way.
Thank you all for your support... hope I get to write someday...
"After 10 years on the road..." State and Country unknown for now!
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Very cool, Ara! Like you say, who knows what's next? I hope it's only smooth road, good weather and cooperative machinery.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks Mezzaluna... you always have been very supportive and I appreciate people like you in my life... we need to cross path... soon!










A "must"do loop... CA.
One of the most pleasant ride taken yesterday... could have been a frame of mind but I know that the terrain had a lot to do with it also. Constant change of scenery, friendly drivers waiving, great weather and nice breeze... Watched some kayakers having a blast and back to camp a bit early decided to do my own take on this "tri-tip" revolution so popular here!!! You be the judge on the Blog...
Be well... 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## nightcook

Ara and Spirit,

I would love to be your agent but you better leave it to the professionals, LOL. One our our waiters is a young film maker and with your permission I was going to tell him about you and Spirit. I work in Shreveport, LA which is fast becoming a home to a thriving film industry. In the last few years dozens of films have been made here with big time stars. In fact we have helped many of the companies that are catering the movies that are made here. Maybe we can get the ball rolling and you and Spirit on the big screen. Here are a couple of film industry links for Shreveport.

Louisiana Movies: Glamour with Gumbo

Take care and be safe.

Bill


----------



## beemerchef

Lots going on it seems like... funny Blog! I like it...
I will be back in LA at this time next year... for a Crayfish Dinner given by the Louisiana Dual Sport Riders... awesome people and have some very good friends in New Iberia... real people!

I see, if anything, "if"... my Journey more as a TV show... cooking once in a while for maybe who knows who... A different aspect, location every week as I do now!!! Maybe I can contact the TV stations!... How does one do that???

Take care Bill... and be well.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Your apple sausage dinner with tri-tip and bacon looked FABULOUS. The scenery was beautiful behond words, Ara. I'm glad to hear Spirit is gaining weight. He can have some of mine any day!


----------



## beemerchef

I think I will go on HIS diet also!!!

The BIG BIG trees in CA... and a cup of coffee!
Moving means busy... I get particular as to where we camp and sometimes it is not too easy finding the right spot. And then there is cooking, riding and exploring, Spirit and our playtime,
you know such things are laundry and Murphy's law to always fix the unpredictable...
I would not trade my days anymore for anything you could offer me to replace these times...
Including today's ride to Sequoia amongst the BIG tress... they are huge!... and always wondered... why there?
The first part is already on the Blog... with the story of a cup of coffee... beware!
You be well... part two will follow very shortly... we are moving again tomorrow... for a week or so... it will be a bit more permanent... like a week?
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Rain or shine we ride!!!... CA.
The worse detriment in our Journey is bad weather. We have been lucky... I cannot take the credit that I follow sunshine throughout as we have had bad surprises... from actually lack of forgetting to check the weather sites! Today started heavily forecasted... but it did not keep us down...
Too many roads and sites to see... even if it is a short loop we were out there...
Nice roads... nice scenery... California does not cease to amaze me... unfortunately the prices of goods also take me a bit back... 
Our day... and some of the past day on our Blog... in great colors of Spring.
You all be well... have a great weekend...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Under the clear skies of California...
The skies are finally clear... Sequoia and Yosemite are waiting for us, but there are clouds of pain within me! A kidney infection... stones perhaps also... have managed to make their way since yesterday...
Already on medication... awaiting for all this to end... soon I hope... still took a chance for a little ride and mingle with some friends for some great food and conversations. Might have been a slight judgement error as now I am paying even a higher price for that escapade... but the road... at least half of it was worth it and so was the scenery as written on the Blog...
Karma has been good as you might read about it... and as always my thoughts are... so many have it so much worse. This too shall pass...
Till later... be well... I am trying myself to go there!!!
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

On to the Gold Country... CA.
Maybe a couple hundred miles further north tonight, I don't keep much track of mileage truly.
More important are the roads traveled, the scenery and the feel of it.
Past Pioneer on 88... ahead of the riders coming up for the Pashnit Gathering and feeling very fortunate to be allowed to stay here. Beautiful country... much luscious green trees... great weather which I hope holds up for everyone else.
The route is on the Blog and so are a few other pictures...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Do you believe it?... again! Lake Tahoe
At least, again, we did not crash... You must be getting used to this... anyone would like to by a used hack???... Look at it this way... every time something breaks, only 5 times however by now,
it is fixed better... stronger... OK... Maybe you want to wait a little longer, we are getting near completion... not much left that could break... This was a fabricator part by the way...
Besides that, the ride was just fantastic... 88/89 to Lake Tahoe at this time of the year must be the best... cool, just right temps, the roads are dry and open, even Tioga pass is opening tomorrow at noon!
Want to see some pictures... see what happened?... The Blog is up to date...
Smugmug was down for maintenance last night, could not post the pictures and that is OK too...
They are the best in the business...
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, beautiful pictures of Tahoe! I hope you always find the weak spots on your rig before they make themselves known.


----------



## beemerchef

Mezzaluna... will be in Central Wisconsin (BMW Rally... speaker!) mid July... West Bend... July 12th... lets plan something...










A Great time at the Pashnit gathering... CA
This will be one of those memorable weekend... no doubt about it. Great people making us feel so welcomed, a family oriented gathering, nice to see and feel the togetherness, the friendships, the camaraderie... good food (at least I hope it truly was Friday night too...). The names will surface as we would love to come back next year.
I still need to have a square piece of metal, which a bolt goes through, permanently repaired with a solid piece machined, drilled and welded... Waiting word from South Lake Tahoe... if not... will look into Sacramento or Stockton... I just got word that this man does not have a drill press...
It will all work out... as it normally does.
More on the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, you won't believe this but I'll be in Florida then! I've arranged to spend some time with my mother. The stars are not aligned to meet just now.


----------



## botanique

I am so sorry I have not been following this post at all -- please forgive. I am just south of Sac -- is there anything I can do? I have six acres in Walnut Grove you are welcome to for as long as you need -- I am going back and forth from there to Elk Grove after the divorce, but the house is vacant (sparsley furnished). Very moto friendly. Let me know!!! Cheers! Stevie


----------



## beemerchef

Stevie, I just might take you up on the offer... finding BLM land in CA has been very hard. I appreciate the gesture... cooking???
Mezzaluna... well... lets say that I will be north for a while...
pm me the dates you will be gone... will work something out... Florida in July???.... NEVER...










Simply Spectacular Views... CA
You might be surprised at my Spectacular views of today... but I see them... and hope that you do to.
The rig is fixed and more... another bracket broke while there and being removed... Ah! I am so glad that I bought the "heavy duty" mounts... You might have had to send me flowers instead of reading this!
A ride to Yosemite coming up... I am ready... we are ready... I even took a night ride to the adjacent campground!... Make sure that my seven headlights are working... all is fine.
Check it out in the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## botanique

cooking? Absolutely. Nice small kitchen, gas stove -- we can whip anything up you want. Fenced in area for spirit if you need, but more than welcome in the house (I have 4 quadrupeds but they are here with me in Elk Grove). Have a few moto connections in the area if you are still having problems finding parts. Just let me know -- don't need much notice if you need to camp. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## botanique

btw -- would you be interested in a brief tv seg in Sac to talk about your travels and cook something up? Stevie


----------



## beemerchef

pm'd you B. Thanks.

Lots of "WOWS"... Yosemite, CA.
Why did it take 18 hours from camp to Yosemite and back??? I am still wondering in amazement...
Great company... too many pictures taken... incredible roads and tired eyes from all the witnessed wonders. 
Is there ever any bad weather here?... Perfect. 
We are laying low today... real low! Getting ready to move to Cupertino tomorrow putting us closer to SF... and "that" will be a change for us. Are we going to do the tourist thing?... will see.
But Yosemite, part I anyhow, the start... is in the Blog... 
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More on Yosemite... Part II, CA.
The rest of the story as we take up residence in Cupertino...
We already have been to a Birthday Gathering with the South Bay Riders... and with the same named group a great ride that took us on some beautiful roads, including seeing for the same time in seven month since we left... the Pacific Ocean!!! 
But that is for the next time... more on Yosemite on the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, your shot of Yosemite..... gave me a major case of the "wows". :suprise: It's on my list of places I've not yet seen but plan to.


----------



## beemerchef

How about a motorcycle riding Chef Talk... Tour!!!










A day in San Francisco... CA.
With well chosen hours the traffic was light, with clear skies and hardly any haze blown away by the winds, it was however an emotional day to go back into San Francisco... It has been over three years... 
The City had put on its best composure yesterday, helping out for clear pictures... and some narrative which are up now on the Blog.
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A loop through Santa Cruz... CA.
More upper body workout on the rig today... sweepers, curves, tight curves... hair pins...
California has it in abundance and more! Some great blue skies... some wet and cold fog... I am learning to add and subtract clothing in a heartbeat... Every few mile has is own weather pattern!
Considering Santa Cruz was not too far... I am not exaggerating! 
It was great ride, with a new tire on the sidecar and disc brake functioning close to perfection all day... (that is another story... for another day...), what more can one ask...
More of it on the Blog... 
Till next time...
You be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

This was my sunset last night at Botanique's property... Am I lucky or what?... Many suns... after all, this is the Delta!!!










The California Delta...

The Delta Sunset... Space Odyssey... not quite!
Near Walnut Grove, by the levee... by one of the rivers as there are many as we found out this afternoon!
Preceded by a ride to Somerset for a great Rib dinner... company... and laughter!
We are getting back into our space... I feel it!
More on the Blog...
Be well...
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, I wish I could hear the interview on TV. The photos and narrative are wonderful! Where will the road take you next?


----------



## beemerchef

After the show she will post a Video Stream on her website... I will copy it on the Blog... Where??? Have to be in Seattle the 25th... totally dismanteling the bike and sidecar mounts to be totally redone!!!... Then?... empty spaces...:lol:

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

*Locke, an old Chinese Delta town, and some new friends… CA
One of course never realize the importance of anything till, in this case, they are about to lose it!… my old faithful lap top! So we have gone through the motions of moving every thing over… a new one, not an easy task… even for me watching my good friend Brian doing his "magic".
Windows Vista?… Like taming a new wild animal… to say the least!
And a ride in a very interesting little and old Chinese town… I met some people that keep going back as if magnetized by its "space".
Many pictures of the town, bumping into a rider with who I had corresponded… (what would be the chances!!!) 
This new laptop is like a stiff pair of new shoes!… it is all on the Blog however…
Till then…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit

*


----------



## beemerchef

At the track… and Point Reyes, CA
Good times as always, that is if you discard the windy conditions that are always prevailing here. Some nice cars and rigs at the track… If you are going to have some toys… these people are on top of it!!!
Point Reyes, a nice little town with some great broken down back roads to the Lighthouse…
All in a day's work… all in the Blog.
Be well till next time…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

*The Point Reyes Lighthouse, CA
300 steps down and 300 steps up… that is to the lighthouse…
It is a fine ride and a fine view worth coming back to and spending much more time, specially hiking to the beach for the day.
That is the rest of the story from the other day, this State is so full of wonders, including Tioga Pass which we rode yesterday… 
Wonder if some members of the V Strom Forum that attended their Reno Gathering and themselves rode Tioga Pass on Saturday afternoon are here… I have something not too nice to say about them… 
Enjoy the view on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Tioga Pass… CA
A much anticipated ride since our last visit to Yosemite, the big loop through Tioga Pass, to 395 north and back through Lake Tahoe and Sacramento. Another ride not to miss, be ready for some photography as every curve is a new scenery. Many other riders going their own way, a popular destination. It was a long day since we came back that evening, 
a bit tired… but rewarded mentally from the ride.
The story and pictures on the Blog.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Route 84, the Delta… CA
We sure spend a lot of time on such a short stretch of road… a few hours to cover the 18 mile round trip. There is just something about those 9 miles… different crops, the trees lining the road, the water pumps in old trucks running 24/7, the best for my sight?… the sprinklers themselves… you can hear them too as the traffic is minimal…
We did participate… "we"… at the "Good Morning Sacramento" TV show… channel 31, CBS… fast and faster one needs to be!!! But we had a great time… they ate… we did not!
I have the video link on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, the segment was great! Doing TV isn't easy (I know a thing or two about that). And you're right, Spirit has the celebrity thing down- poking his nose out just enough, then retreating like Garbo. Loved the "Doggles"! Of course the dish looks delicious. Thank you for posting the link.

It looks like a very idyllic stretch where you are now: roses, grape vines and serene pools. 

Safe riding!
Mezz


----------



## beemerchef

Mezz... thank you for the care package... thank you for your support... it is very much appreciated, the "gesture" as much as the "content"...
I want to publicly "THANK" Botanique for her incredible Hospitality on her property... it was like... the most comfortable times I have spend!... how about that Sauce???... Mmmmmm... OK... so I am guilty by forgetting to return the rest of the jar... had some of it with chicken last night!










*To the California Lost Coast…
Hard to post anything when in transit, specially when having to backtrack, actually push forward to load up on fuel and food and return… The Lost Coast of California is a surprise… How can such a vast area of this State be so desolate… rugged at the same time… I would call it "raw".
The next leg is to Seattle… but a few days here first! Looking forward to meeting Andy and his family… including the many dogs… I think Spirit will be in Heaven!
The route and some pictures are on the Blog by now…
Enjoy and be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, I'm so glad you received it! God willing we'll get to meet someday and I'll be able to extend you and Spirit a greeting in person.

Warmly,
Mezz


----------



## beemerchef

*More of the California Lost Coast…
We like it here… a lot! Scenery, just a few campers, the beach everyday… awesome roads and, yes again, a Sunset every night!
Hope you are not tired of them yet… however… I will give you a break on them and take one myself too!
I also decided to offer my services!… Beemerchef is for hire! That is as a Personal Chef… dinners… parties… even classes, yes, to you... If and when in your area… or we can plan to be in your area. I am excited about this… I have been missing that part of my life.
The Giant trees… the Beach… Spirit posing… all in the Blog with a new look… You like it?… My idea… You don't like it?… Brian's idea, Mr Computer…
You be well…
Ara & Spirit









*


----------



## beemerchef

*The last Sunset, a true Gift… CA

We had to jump the gun as they say… and leave this am for Seattle. Exciting times ahead which will make this Journey a better one… a safer one.
The last sunsets from last night… more big trees… you are all lucky that we actually left as I might not have spared you!
From somewhere in Oregon right now… posted on the Blog.
Be well…
and remember… Beemerchef for hire when in your area
**www.personalchefara.com*
*Ara and Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Rig maintenance in Seattle… WA
They say it rains a lot here, in Seattle, and it must. It has been overcast, but we have been too busy taking the rig apart to notice much of it.
The great news is that "Old Faithful's" transmission is fine… it is a big load off my mind. 
The dogs are having a blast playing, sometimes hard but always friendly.
It is nice to see Spirit having a friend… I often thought about getting him a companion… but… where would he fit in the sidecar! I had a chance of it the other day when I was offered a Pit puppy!… white with black lips and an L marking on her neck.. Named "Lips"!
No riding for a while… trying to stay busy to distract me from the thought of missing my daily ritual!… won't be long.
Will post the progress on the Blog with everything else that is and will be going on.
Be well…
Don't forget Beemerchef is for hire when in your area…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Heading back to Seattle… 
Mind games that Spirit is here… I hear and feel him, at the same time I get this "drop the stomach" notion at times… I will have to endure this two more days till our eyes meet again. Patience… I think more than that will be needed.
1100 miles or so to go which will see me back in Seattle Saturday, not Friday as I had planned on. Driving is not my favorite past time!
Had to be done… much more ahead.
Enjoy the pictures in the Blog… as I finally stopped to actively find an Internet connection and take some time to write.
Be well…
Beemerchef for hire if and when in your area!

Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Back in Seattle… reunited!
Feels good to be with my buddy again… even if he was a bit angry! How dare you leave me behind! Feels good to see… the rig again. Did I just say that or did Andy threatened me if I did not write this? The garage door was closed when I pulled in… good thing!
It is all good… all of it! Tired… too much driving…
The rest is on the Blog… 
Be well…
Beemerchef is for hire if and when in your area…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Idling near Seattle… WA
One day at the time brings us closer to the new roads ahead of us… We are here thought, so laid back… further than most houses from the main road it feels like we are indeed camping out… the dogs are having a blast and much work ahead for both Andy and I… as I have been allowed to help!!! Yes…
A nice walk right here and some thoughts in the Blog…
Be well…Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## cheftroll

As you say, do not despair. I too am on the roadexcept I use a caravan as a base rather than yourcamper van, to me it is a journey of discovery, newadventures and friends not yet met, waiting justaround the next bend in the road.Yes there have been moments of dark despair- the lastof the money spent buying a tank full of gas, in uttermadness and desperation I was forced to cook myfaithful travelling companion - a beautiful JackRussel terrier called Benji - washed down with a fourpack of Millers and tears rolling down my cheeks. Ican tell you the winter of 2005 in Alberta wasdefinitely a low point; but I bounced back in 2006 -got a job at Shoneys and life was good again.I bought a pair of gerbils for company - called themJack and Jill and they provided hours of deepconversations about metaphysics and the role of cookingin the Industrialized NeoCon movement.This spring J&J (as I call them) became a family andthe ten of us moved around all over the Westernseaboard going from place to place, picking up workhere and there, seeing the sights and chilling out.At the moment I am looking for work based in a truckstop just outside of PortlandOregon, things are alittle tough and the last of the money went Friday -does anyone know a recipe for gerbil?Keep your chin up and good luck on the road


----------



## beemerchef

So what would be the difference between a caravan and a camper van?... The rest... hummm... lets put it this way... I did not let Spirit read your post...










*A Birthday in Seattle… WA
We are at a stand still tonight… Friday night… parts have not showed up as just about everything else has been done, reinforced… need the shocks back to get the rest going… all three of them! Managed to cook a nice dinner last night having come across a Cooper River Sockeye Salmon… fresh… caught Sunday. Some errands… more tomorrow again and will check out the town… "Enumclaw"…
It has been REALLY nice to get best wishes from so many! A real treat I assure you…
When are we getting back on the road? Most likely Wednesday… not a good day for it considering the Holiday weekend, but… 
More on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Enumclaw… WA
I don't know about Spirit… but I can taste and see the finish line suddenly! If it was not for the rebuilt shocks shipped from Georgia ground instead of air… we would have been rolling by Monday for sure… Now? Maybe Tuesday evening… pull a late one! 
Anyhow I cannot leave this town till I have a piece of a pie from the "Pie Goddess"… You can see her on the Blog…
Till later… you be well…
Ara & Spirit
… and don't forget, if and when in your area… would love to cook for you!
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Rolling again… Mt Rainier, WA
Savoring the moments with each mile with an incredible handling rig, Mt Rainier's breathtaking beauty, snow in July, incredible weather, great company, a happy Spirit… what more would I ask for! I must have done something right to deserve all this. What an accomplishment on Andy's part to have spend unselfishly so many hours reconstructing the rig from ground up… There is Karma, I cannot ignore it. It makes me await the future with excitement as the times to come can only be filled with the great pictures of a life that can only have more positive aspects…
More pictures on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Rolling again… Mt Rainier, WA
Savoring the moments with each mile with an incredible handling rig, Mt Rainier's breathtaking beauty, snow in July, incredible weather, great company, a happy Spirit… what more would I ask for! I must have done something right to deserve all this. What an accomplishment on Andy's part to have spend unselfishly so many hours reconstructing the rig from ground up… There is Karma, I cannot ignore it. It makes me await the future with excitement as the times to come can only be filled with the great pictures of a life that can only have more positive aspects…
More pictures on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Rolling again… Mt Rainier, WA
Savoring the moments with each mile with an incredible handling rig, Mt Rainier's breathtaking beauty, snow in July, incredible weather, great company, a happy Spirit… what more would I ask for! I must have done something right to deserve all this. What an accomplishment on Andy's part to have spend unselfishly so many hours reconstructing the rig from ground up… There is Karma, I cannot ignore it. It makes me await the future with excitement as the times to come can only be filled with the great pictures of a life that can only have more positive aspects…
More pictures on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*A fun taste of Seattle… WA
Noah… RattytoAustin… this one is for you guys! Thanks for the company and the entertainment… also for Woody from "Woody's Wheels" for introducing us to a delightful friend of yours… Meg.
It was a fun day… quite different from the ordinary… There will be more of those I am sure as we are moving near by tomorrow waiting for some mail to follow me… 
Maybe too many pictures today?… Oh well… enjoy them in the Blog…
Be well… as always… 
… and remember, if in your area, would love to cook for you… I can do that!
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Just like a maiden voyage…. WA
No having my usual Internet connection has been enjoyable… seems like "we" have much more time… a double edge sword however… the jury is still out. This feels as part II of the Journey… everything has been fixed… redone… realigned… I just wish I was more mechanically inclined as I have, it seems like, done my share of damage and ill repairs…
The sights are incredible… camping by ourselves… only silence… only the birds in concert… 
Sunsets on the hills… and more on the Blog…
You be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*More local riding and stuff… WA
The word on everyone's mind is HOT… 104 degrees today… uncomfortable after being used to some cool weather. Have to watch Spirit closely, stay under cover or keep moving. After a day at Dauntless, having the sidecar's disc brake reworked on, great results by the way, courtesy of Jay, we even went up the pass to… I thought… lay on the snow and cool off. But no more snow! All has melted, except on the peaks of course. 
More on the website… 
Be well…
Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Mt St Helen weekend… WA (part I)
What a coincidence to be on the same route and destination as the Northwestern Moto Guzzi riders… we end up camping close by and enjoying their food and company… Learned a couple cooking tips… after all these years… a ride to Mt St Helen…
Today however I have written some thoughts about Life and this Journey following some interesting conversations with other riders… tomorrow will be about the weekend… all on the website. Lets think about this as a two part… to Mt St Helen…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Up Mt St Helen… WA (part II)
Does not seem that I can write it all in one page or so… too many pictures also… It was a great weekend being close by the Northwest Guzzi riders… a great and kind group of riders… After all, I was the outsider!
I will leave my feelings toward Mt St Helen for the next time… eerie… transcending deep thoughts… ground zero of a 9/11 with Mother Nature responsible for such destruction and taking so many lives…
In the meantime you can check out how to make an omelet in a ziplock bag… and the sights of this Tropical like forest we have been in… all on the website.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Seeing Mt St Helen is believing… WA
We finally have made it to the Olympic Peninsula which will start riding tomorrow… seems to be a lot of riders going around… most heavily packed… must be a destination… 
But today is about the last day up Mt St Helen… I promise this is the end of it… with the salmon and a little dish of my own… a favorite that I have been craving since I left Georgia… 
All on the website… 
Enjoy and be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## shaolin bushido

HUNH???

WhatchutalkinboutWillis????


----------



## beemerchef

meaning?...










*Olympic Peninsula… WA

The forecast is rain and more rain… I do ride in the rain and so does Spirit… This would be a good time to test his cover at higher speeds and of course his raincoat! We end up in Port Townsend yesterday, today's plan was to see the ocean, also the rain forest maybe as there is so much to see here. This forecast is of the same for the coming three days… in the meantime you can read about yesterday, the ride, meeting some BARF riders and the worse of the 10 best voted cheeseburger! I just cannot figure that one out yet…
The roads are great here, the feel of the land even better, the locals are friendly and the view, well… you will have to see the website for it.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Lake Cushman and back… WA
Miles and miles of logging roads to ride around here, we did some with Jim for most of the day as the rain was on and off sparing us a bit.
It is relaxed… laid back… not much of a choice as the rain gear never dries out. Better days are in the forecast to ride on the other side of the Peninsula ans see the Ocean again.
The rig is doing great, solid, and as Jim rides an identical one we took some time to inspect each other's ride… 
There is an oyster Farm just across the street… we had some… and more, all on the website.
You be well… send us some sunshine.
Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The SUN is out… WA
It is news when the SUN is out… added energy from its rays… smiles are all around… on the ride we went, up Hurricane Ridge, real energizing. I say we, as besides Spirit, Mike with his V Strom joined us… and… smart, rode behind us! At least he did not have to wait. 
Many riders out today, I can tell they are camping from the gear strapped on… have no clue where they are going… I think it is the sunshine… everyone must be in shock… feeling great!… as we are. Even the ones stopped are not talking!!!
A chicken recipe template… figure that one out!… and more pictures on the website.
Till next time and always… be well.
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The Olympic Peninsula loop… WA
A long riding day for us considering we stop often… for Spirit you know… and what a great day it was! With the windshield removed I am still amazed at the difference in the handling, speeds and gas mileage…
The loop is awesome and I do now understand why so many bikes pass by here never to be seen backtracking. Beautiful coastline, Indian Reservation little town, friendly people… how can they not be when they see Spirit wearing his Doggles… 
I even made an illegal U turn right on 101, never seeing the Ranger parked across the road… decided I better have an excuse and ask her for some phony directions before getting a ticket… she was laughing her head off when she saw him!!! Spirit… the savior… not a word about the U turn!
And much more of this great day on the website…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The road to Neah Bay and more… WA

What a day! How come many had told me to skip 112 to Neah Bay when I find it one of the most picturesque and challenging road on the Peninsula?… Trying to keep it a secret?
Some sand sculptures in Port Angeles… and the best meet? Zak and Duchesse… 3 years on the road… this is when one can say "a picture is worth a thousand words". 
Breakfast with some great Adv Riders before their 3 to 4 day take off for a big circle of the land here… what else?… Just have to see it all in the website… 
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Neah Bay… WA

Just have to post another picture of Duchesse and Spirit in their respective vehicles… It is just too good to pass it up!
After parting we made it to Neah Bay, an excellent riding road that will keep you on your toes all the way to the end. The end?… calm, serene… isolated, a true retreat if you want to get away from it all.
We are already packing today some (I am anyhow!) as we will be leaving the area tomorrow morning… we have been in the Seattle area for over a month! I has been good to us… Columbia River… Oregon't High Deserts will be our next destination as we are slowly headed back south for the winter… no rush!
More picture on the website…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## harryd56

My friend I am in awe of you and your courage. You and Spirit are my new heroes. I hope you have the time of your lives on your adventure and will be book marking your blog after i write this. I want to keep up with you two as you take the adventure I'm sure everyone on this site would like to take.

Stay safe and get that exercise, it'll keep you alert.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks Harry!... we will...










*To the Columbia River… WA/OR
A couple days by this river and on to some BLM land in Oregon's High Deserts, south of Hell's Canyon (???), near the town of Oxbow, which actually is right on the Idaho/Oregon border. I have stopped just wandering toward the next destination, sometimes not knowing where to stop is bringing up some unpleasant surprises, like hours of "finding" that right spot! With all the information available on the Internet and Map software, there is no reason no to.
Pretty busy area here, buses… RV's… all sightseeing the falls, the hydro electric plants, the windsurfers, the Lewis and Clark trail which is everywhere… We joined them! Playing Tourist for a couple days, enjoyable and at the same time learning some facts about this area.
You can read all about the first part of our stay on the website… 
Enjoy… and be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Gorgeous photos- as usual, Ara! This last photo captured my two favorite "wild flowers" a/k/a, weeds: Queen Anne's Lace and chickory. 

Wonder what Spirit is thinking???


----------



## beemerchef

Spirit just "IS"... loves his home! If I had known I would have taken more flower pictures... will look!










*More of the Columbia River… WA/OR
Once again we have been transported to the Desert. Oregon's High Deserts, on the Snake River bordering Idaho, near the town of Oxbow. Once again this morning I am listening to the silence while sipping on my home roasted Coffee… watching the sun slowly making its mark. I could not help being emotional as the landscape slowly changed yesterday. Yes, the bright greens are gone, the cool temperatures of the Olympic Peninsula have warmed up, but I now realize that the Desert is my element. This is where I feel at home.
Today's Blog is the continuation of our loop by the Columbia River, a couple days ago, about 300 miles back. Beautiful water falls, wind surfer braving 30 to 40 mph winds as we also did!
Enjoy the pictures… and be well.
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Hell's Canyon… OR/ID

Sometimes all falls in place even better than imagined. Along the Snake River, by a little town called Oxbum, the BLM campsites are the best I have ever experienced. It is 6am, nice and cool, even during the day the heat has not been too bad, this would be actually the time to ride. The nice breeze has taken the smoke away, the nearest camper is about one mile away, that might change on the weekend, and again, long overdue, I can listen to the silence…
So many different destinations from here. We did ride to Hell's Canyon Dam, the little town of Halfway, will probably get up the Mountains a bit later on today toward Joseph and check out the Lookout, which road has just reopened yesterday. 
This the Oregon High Desert with an incredible variety of terrains which holds its own against any other Desert.
Our first days here, on the website…
Be well… Ara & Spirit

..... Mezzaluna, this one is for you! Picked yesterday morning!!!










*


----------



## beemerchef

*Halfway, to Joseph and some thoughts… OR
Camping here by the Snake river in such isolation and serenity seems to have brought up so many thoughts regarding life itself and the path that I am on. I write about it, they are personal thoughts, friends have asked me how can I expose them all so publicly, I do, there is nothing to hide… If anything they might help others dig deep into themselves and in turn communicate them with their own friends and loved one, maybe appreciate their own path a bit more and take the time to "smell the roses"! It brings up such a calm feeling when one can really stay in touch with themselves without the burden of the daily grind… something to try. It will only bring up the reality of it all… maybe help taking some decisions that might not have been otherwise!
The riding also continues here, such little traffic, such beautiful roads where the sights and the smells take over any other present senses.
Halfway is a great little town… all with some pictures here…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, the flowers are beautiful! Thank you for thinking of me in the midst of all that wonderful scenery. My husband and I are planning a trip to that corner of the world, but it won't be for a couple of years. You can be sure I'll consult your blog for locations not to be missed.

Ride safely! 
Mezzaluna


----------



## beemerchef

You are welcome... who knows... I might just meet the both of you in these parts here!!! Great produce as you will see....










*I finally found the original Ford Bronco…
Diamond in the rough… OR
I always try to come up with a title that would be fitting… this one is! Seems like I just can't sit back in this area… between going to Halfway to eat at Mimi's… riding along the Snake River… Hells Canyon… an old friend in Joseph… the Farmer's market… an organic Peach Orchard… it just does not stop! Tomorrow was planned to be a totally, I call it, "veggie" day… you know, do nothing day… but it is HOT again, unbearable during the day and it is time to move a few miles to some cooler temps… Just a few miles!
In the meantime my front Ohlin shock has decided to sip oil again… might have to take a quick run to?… Portland?… Bend?… Clarkston?… to have it fixed… If anyone knows of an Ohlin service shop near by… please let me know… 
Enjoy the colors on the website…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*More Halfway… OR
With still much unexplored roads in this area we have just moved to some cooler grounds. No surprise as I understand now why they call it "Hells Canyon"… a bit unbearable… when you are riding and hot air hits your face… it's time to go on. We have settled near Halfway, maybe we are just getting too comfortable near this small town. Population… 350. Still working on the logistics about getting 3 new tires and a front shock fixed from a small oil leak… The logistics about living on the road!
Another recipe… a failed dinner (not mine!)… all on the website.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, the high desert looks peaceful and forbidding at the same time. Your stuffed filet looks yummy. Of course, anything with cream cheese is for me!


----------



## beemerchef

*Life in the slow lane… OR
Waiting for tires… they seem to vanish a bit faster by their end and so, staying local… Back to the Peach Orchard and getting healthier by the minute on this diet of fresh and delicious produce available around here. I almost feel like I am going to a cleansing of both the soul and the body! The temps are not letting down, they are calling for some clouds soon which will cool things off, in the meantime Spirit has a real hard time with the heat… and then he also has a real hard time with the cold! Life is rough for short hair dogs. Will need to find a good source for some warm coats for the winter coming up soon. Finally posting a few pictures from our visit to the Interpretive Oregon Trail Center where I learned a lot about the hardships of the Pioneers… "rough" does not begin to describe their own Journey.
All on today's website…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*A bunch of old buildings… OR
More than $20 million dollars have come out of this town while busy with more than 1000 miners! We stopped downtown… on the dirt road where now silence was the only dividend of that fortune found years ago. Some buildings still stand with no one around… much to think about! 
A summer recipe considering all the fresh produce I cannot get enough around here… and that about does it for today!
Some of the pictures have been processed with a new HDR software I have been trying… time consuming. The jury is still out… what do you think?
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The road to Fish Lake… Or
Finally tomorrow am my front shock should be off the bike in the hands of GP Suspension… I am actually posting this from Oregon City… where we are spending the night at Tom's and Sue's house, "Road Rash" on Adv Rider!… a great time, including Spirit with his new girl friend Sandy… he gets around doesn't he?
But today's Blog is about our little excursion up to Fish Lake… at a bit above 6000 feet, one of the most serene, peaceful and beautiful area I have experienced yet.
We will be back to camp by tomorrow night… in the meantime you can check out the pictures on the website…
Be well….
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

I love that Asian look on Spirit! I'll bet the shade is welcome. Beautiful scenery, Ara.


----------



## beemerchef

*To Portland and back… OR
Adventure Rider Forum has a great thread called "the tent space" where whoever can offer shelter, a room, a bed, tools… whatever they can for the passer by riding through if needed, does. I rarely use it… have in the past when broken down with great experiences ending up with great new friends. This was the case again a couple days ago when I needed to have my front Ohlin shock rebuilt by GP Suspension in Oregon City… great guys by the way… (seems that everything is "great" today!!!). We stayed with Tom and Sue (Road Rash and Tequila Girl… there has to be a story or two here!) making our outing so much more pleasant and easy. Thank you guys… and Sandy… and Glenn (Geode) for having started this great thought on the Forum.
A quick 800 miles round trip through rain and cold and a head wind for a while… it was all part of riding! At the end… a great sunset, Mother Nature had the palette out and was not sparing any colors…
The whole story is here… 
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The Kleinschmidt Grade… OR
You try typing that one a few times!… Great loop through Oxbow, Cuprum and Council, Cambridge and back here. Empty roads for the most parts, dirt and gravel but made for Buick… besides that height… vertigo problem on the grade, it was another fine day. A big piece of banana cream pie that almost put me to sleep halfway back and some history of the area… all on the website.
Be well… Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## beemerchef

*A great loop… OR
If you have any kind of vehicle that would slightly do some mild off road riding, driving… this loop is a great one, not to be missed. It will take you from some of the least visited part of the Snake River to more deserted roads going up Lookout Mountain and finally back to the start. A little bit of gravel, sand, rocks, ruts… you name it! A few thousands of feet elevation change… all this in one day… who would have known this! In Oregon.
I narrated the pictures today the best I could… enjoy the website…

Be well
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## mezzaluna

Oh, Ara! The scenery... the colors.... the PIES! Beautiful country.


----------



## destindreamin

Ara!! I just joined this site a couple of weeks ago to ask a particular question, and just happened upon your journey!! I just have to say, I think this is so wonderful! You are my new hero!!


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for your kind words... happy cooking... I think you are going to like it here!










*Everything is a compromise… OR
Evolution?… Getting older? Straying from true form? From tent and riding every single mile of a Journey to trailering and living in an RV…
I have had issues with those facts truly, I think I have come to terms with it, I have to if we want to continue living on the road for many more years, that is the big difference versus traveling.
I thought I would show you a bit how we now live… I am not complaining… hot water, shower, cooking with more ease… even a freezer! A few pictures here…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*So many more roads… OR

There is no lack of roads, doable roads, here in Eastern Oregon, this also includes Western Idaho. With no end to it… The weather had held up beautifully, nice, specially for the coming County Fair and Rodeo coming up this weekend… never been to one and I am looking forward to this new page of experiences. I wonder if Spirit is also?… could he make maybe new friends?
More pictures on the website…
Be well…
Ara and Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*What really matters… OR
I admit, a lot of time for introspect while living on the road… specially when discarding what does not matter. One become's sensitive to its surroundings and own desires on how to live. It is a raw life more than ever, the tasks do not vanish, but a certain concept of freedom increases.
We also had a visit from a friend I had not seen in 3 years or more, a little ride up a Lookout point which had been closed due to the fires… I am learning how to create web pages to incorporate a magazine within my Blog which I will name "my first hundred years'… it is all here…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*My first rodeo… Halfway, OR

From the Deserts and Canyons to this small town of Halfway, experiencing my first Rodeo and Fair was a great experience. Population 350, grown to maybe a thousand for the weekend, it was all about family, kids and friendships. A total "feel good" three days. No Nintendo here, no electronics… but horses and livestock with fathers, mothers and their kids portraying this lifestyle unfound in the big city. 
So many picture opportunities here… I had a blast with the camera, people and the animals… great people!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## destindreamin

Great pics!!! I am so enjoying your journey!


----------



## beemerchef

Well, thank you!










*This is one Blog I really enjoyed posting, at the same time as much as I felt welcomed, I also felt a bit as I was watching from the other side of the window. The "family" presence was so strong and in retrospect I have looked deeply at my own life these past couple of days… I cannot help feeling a sense of envy… feeling a missing link… as Spirit and I are such a small family ourselves… too small! But… such is life you know.
So I could not fit 3 days of Rodeo and Fair in one Blog! More of it today, including some of the Parade, the little guys riding… wild lambs, more Livestock being sold at auction meaning sometimes a substantial income for those kids. On the whole, a total family affair. I'll spare you a third day!
We have not done any riding these past few days! How strange… just walking back and forth to watch it all.
6 more days and we will start the long way down to Big Bend, Texas. As much as I will miss Halfway, I am looking forward to it. We were there for 3 weeks a while back and barely scratched the surface, hopefully the photography also will be exciting.
Enjoy the pictures…
Be well…

Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Under the weather… OR

Trying to keep my composure today… yesterday… how quickly one can succumb to a bit of illness! At least take a walk through town I thought… a good thing with good weather. My mail arrived, bumped into some riders exploring the area on some very cool bikes and some good Karma which I wrote about on the website.
Change of plans, and then again more changes and changes… We are leaving for Texas tomorrow am via Sacramento to visit with my friend Brian and his family… and learn some computer stuff! Not my favorite hobby, but, I have to learn to be self sufficient when I start adding an Index on my website so one can navigate and find recipes and routes I have taken… It will be a slow road, don't expect it overnight, but it will get done…
Poor Spirit is stuck with me not going anywhere… good thing I have not heard a complain… yet.

Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Placerville… CA
Back into the thick of life… compared with Halfway! So this is where everyone has been hiding this past month. Terlingua, Texas… he we come. But first, some tutorial from my friend Brian, I am going to be Internet literate very soon, I just feel bad that he has to put up with me these coming days…
Used the "tent space" again, from Adv Rider's Forum… camped here on 40 acres, gracious hosts Kurt and Evie. He even had to get his chainsaw and start clearing some room for us! Many nice people left in this world, trust me on that.
More pictures and our route is on the website.
Enjoy and be well…
Ara & Spirit 
*


----------



## beemerchef

*The Gold Town of Coloma… CA
First day on the road back to Texas, Terlingua! We are both so exhausted that we stopped early, I hope for a good night sleep. I think stumbling from the High Desert of eastern Oregon to the fire smoke and smog filled air of Placerville was too great of a shock for us. Add to the day hours of computer tutorial, a totally obscure path for me, a short circuit was imminent! 
We did find time to visit the little town of Coloma, check out the remains of this old Gold Town, and that was it! I am excited about that moment, in a few days, when, as we exit the last curve approaching Terlingua, my sight will focus on
Big Bend! 
The links that I am working on are public, they are work in progress! There will not be much added till we stop moving for a bit… and I am wide open for suggestions! Check it out…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Not much rest, almost in Kingman today to visit… one more time… Mark and Angie's family… maybe they will adopt us! It is only the third time we visit them…
It was hard not to stray while going through Mojave Desert… all those trails in sight, this incredible vast area, spectacular!
And I will write this here also… I would like to invite anyone "that does not" have a Blog, to send me an article, with pictures, to be published in the magazine section of the website "My first hundred years". It could be about your pet (s), a recipes, travels, motorcycle, truck, life itself… thoughts! I only ask for it to be "G" rated… I have many young readers and there is enough garbage out there, to put it bluntly! This will give an opportunity for anyone not having the ability, yet, to see their writing on the web…
You never know, you might decide after that to have your own Blog! I think the interaction will be nice and interesting for all. No strings attached… e mail me for more information if you like.
Will be waiting…
In the meantime, you all be well… 
Ara & Spirit

*


----------



## beemerchef

*A weekend in Kingman… AZ
Not a detour, but coming through Phoenix I thought we would take care of a recall that could set the cruise control unit on fire… even when parked! First appointment?… December!!! Or leave the RV there for 3 to 4 days… How about moving in a Ford dealer for a while… I guess will keep this one on the list to do. Seven years later has not caught on fire… hope it wait's a bit longer…
Great weekend in Kingman with Mark and Angie, a great ride to the West entrance of the Grand Canyon, the family, the animals… you name it as you can read about it on the website…
You all be well… we are in transit! Oh… managed to add a recipe…
Ara & Spirit
*


----------



## beemerchef

*Arriving in Big Bend, Texas…
Familiar roads leading to Terlingua, a couple miles from the entrance of Big Bend Park, at the same time all new feelings discovering a terrain I feel never truly experienced as we will this time.
The beat is off as the Dish is not working… first time now for 24 hrs. Worse things have happened, there is a Restaurant/Coffee Shop that has WI FI walking distance… as the last time we were here. What an irony!
The weather? Just missed a nasty storm… good timing I guess as everything rocked and rolled overnight…
So, some pictures of the Journey down here on the website, and also a new articles submitted by a 9 year old rider from Louisiana, Brandon! What a great kid… and father team.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit
**www.theoasisofmysoul.com** our website…

*


----------



## cccatering

Funny finding you here. This is Michelle from Sopiago Springs. We met and discussed the Camping and catering business. I have also been following your forum on pashnit as well. Great photo's. Hope all is going well.

Take Care,
Michelle and Travis


----------



## beemerchef

Hi Michelle and... (sorry!...), small world! How is business doing?... This should be your busy season... nice to hear from you!










*The Big Bend articles, 1, Texas.
The excitement is at a new height! And here I thought after such an incredible and I need to use the word "life" in Halfway, Oregon, we would loose that space we love so much to be within. It was a long haul here to the south, took a little bit of a toll as it always does when navigating the mainstream… but Paradise has again opened its doors for us to level off and discover new sceneries, feels and friends.
I feel a bit above ground today, my steps are lighter and frame by frame I know that the days will present themselves filled with sunshine and full moons.
It was a great first day here in Terlingua, Texas… as you can read and see all about it on the website… with a new recipe and even in their own words an article on the "Miracle Inn"… 
Till next time… you all be well…
Ara & Spirit… who was not in a good mood in this picture!!!

**www.theoasisofmysoul.com** our Website and Blog

*


----------



## beemerchef

The Big Bend articles, part 2, Texas
Still fairly warm in the afternoons for Spirit mainly. We took advantage of the cool morning to enter the Park for the first time and witness our first sunrise. Quiet, peaceful, it was time for much reflection on the past, the present. Suddenly all was still, only shadows moving along slowly painting and reveling the colors of the peaks surrounding us and the town of Terlingua just a few miles away. 
A ride up the Basin, had been a long time it seems like filled with so many miles across this country in between. All I can say is "it feels good!".
Come and visit, maybe the pictures on the Blog will entice you to do the same as we do… 
Till next time… you all be well, have a great week.
Ara & Spirit
www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef

The Big Bend articles, part 3, Texas
More of the Ghost Town, I am drawn to it, the old school, the church, the radio station… deep down I feel that Terlingua is making a comeback as some new businesses are establishing themselves, or is it only because the "season" is coming up… 
The afternoons are still hot here, any day now for the cooler weather to arrive. This is here unlike any other town I have ever been in. And to think that some just pass through, maybe stop for a meal and go on never knowing really goes on here. 
More pictures and the story on the website… and a new recipe…
Be well… Ara & spirited Spirit!

www.theoasisofmysoul.com our Blog and website…


----------



## beemerchef

The Big Bend articles, part 4, Texas
Good sign, the days are starting to blend in and only sunsets and sunrises are marking the beginnings and the end, this means we are on Terlingua time… which could be symbolized by a blank clock with no hands or numbers!!! 
Kathy is back in town and my favorite hang out is now open again… how about some coffee and an "all day burrito" by the fire at around 7 in the morning watching the sun do it's thing… will we see you there?… Holidays are coming up… better plan on it!
A ride on some nice dirt road… all in the website today.
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Beautiful.... beautiful, Ara! An oasis indeed.


----------



## beemerchef

Hi Mezzaluna... Paradise truly!










The road of a thousand pictures, Texas…
No wonder I have to mostly ride alone, I think most would live me behind when it takes me a whole day to cover the 120 miles or so to Presidio and back filling the camera's memory card!
The heat slammed on us in the afternoon, it was suddenly brutal and luckily we found some shade at a rest area. Much water is a must these days.
As I have been asked what is happening with our Journey, why am I working 3 days a week, are we settling down… the answer is NO on the settling down!… with more details in today's Blog… it is all good, better if nothing else!
Till next time, you be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More about River Road, Texas
I suddenly had two dogs in the sidecar yesterday but was tool slow with the camera!!! What a sight and laughter as also I had come across some riders from San Antonio… They did make a big mistake having lunch at the wrong place instead of Kathy's Kosmic Kaffee… The food they had instead… I will say no more!!!
Life goes on here, finally some cooler weather mixed in with some clouds, some welcome temperatures. 
More about the ride and some pictures on the website… a new recipe also has been posted, a new old recipe that is retrieved from the Blogs… things are starting to be better organized! Finally…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## chamo

I rather not say anything and just enjoy the journey along with you...

...never let me know when the road ends please, I don't wanna know...


----------



## beemerchef

You are funny and thank you for the comment... I really don't want to know when it ends either! This seems to be a one way lifestyle... no turning around... only resting my bones here and there...










La Kiva, Terlingua… Texas
Finally some pictures of this famous lounge restaurant where I spend 3 evenings a week chatting, I mean cooking for the locals and tourists… Truly a fun place, the best choice in town for me to get to know what is going on in the area and the off the map places to ride and explore. 
Also some pictures of Sotol lookout where we spend a few hours yesterday evening just watching Mother Nature work hard on the constantly changing scenery, complete with thunder and lightning.
All in the website…
Enjoy… stop by… and be well.

Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara.... that photo is amazing. Gives me a case of the wows.


----------



## oldschool1982

Hello Ara! Not really much to say from my end other than I have recently been able to take some time and look over all of the logs you've written while on this journey. I'd like to say thank you for providing such tremendous photos and accounts of the adventure. Really gives me the perspective that we're all riding along out there with ya.

If ya make it back through the Mid Atlantic/South East down the road, the'll be a cold beverage of your choice waiting you here!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## chamo

More than welcome mate! :talk:


----------



## beemerchef

I will look forward that cold beverage... Thanks!










Marfa's Gift, Texas
Did they always outdo others in Texas?… How about a town feeding everyone dinner on a Saturday evening?… and not just any food… great food! If you can next year, do not miss the Chinati and Judd Foundation Open Day in Marfa… a must! Incredibly friendly people from all over, much art, much food, much to see and experience.
Spirit, well, I had to walk away for a while as the crowd was gathering to take pictures of him… and he just sits there with his Doggles on (he will normally take them off when we stop by shaking his head!) posing…
Part one on the website, there will be more to come.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More an Marfa, Texas
This is the second part of that great Saturday in Marfa. With all the Galleries open, the Judd buildings, a great dinner served to 3000 guests right after a storm, more Artifacts and great people we talked to, the pictures have been plentiful. 
I don't know if we will come back to this particular area next year at this time, but you should really plan on being here for the event. It is a fun time.
I again added one more recipe, a pasta sauce with a twist, and started a series of articles on my past life in Naples when cooking for the rich! The memories are still there from a stage so different and so distant now. Interesting facts…
Be well… as always…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## botanique

Hey pea in the pod -- when you come back through, you have a spot in Walnut Grove. Dad had heart attack. Need help. Would love to have positive energy on the property -- harvest?

Cheers, S


----------



## beemerchef

Send you PM Botanique...










*What do you see???
* 
The Hot Springs in Big Bend, Texas
It is still very hot for hiking at lower elevations, but at the time the Hot Springs seemed like a good destination for the day. Water is always a must, much water and shade. We made it, but the Hot Springs were covered by the rising waters of the Rio Grande! Will just need to return at a later date. The hike however was worth its scenery, the pictographs, the village remainders from the early 1900's and one cannot forget the giant Palm tree… Spirit is getting used to the heat, he has been quite a trooper and a patient companion throughout these times.
Much more on the website…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Happy Birthday Lance
Lance has always been part of this Journey on the road… this Journey of the mind on a stage constantly changing where the cast is directed only by Mother Nature. Seems to be the only unique stage I can walk on anymore in sometimes these trying days.
Life is so full of surprises, obscure events, unsuspected paths suddenly taking shape, one can only make the best of it. 
Today is Lance's 30th Birthday with more sadness than joy. 
My emotions are also directed to all of you that share the same circumstances, I have learned over these past years that I am not the only one, having received much support, support very much welcomed and appreciated. Thank you.
You be well.
Ara


----------



## beemerchef

What do I know?… (Texas)

The odd vehicles (mine included, they say it is…) are lined up by the Porch for the daily Sunset and gathering of the locals… Just another day in Terlingua, Big Bend, Texas! 
Through the written support of so many, today the energy is up, some realizations are making sense, lets look around us while we are here, lets admire what has been laid out and accept the resolutions of Life when even the cards dealt are not in our favor.
It seems like it is the only choice we have…
I feel as I have a new Family in all of you after reading comments and e mails send to me. "Thank you" will never be enough words to express my gratitude. All this because of our Blog, we are getting to know each other as a community which I would not trade for anything else. 
Mixed in today are some pictures of a short little dirt road behind us called "Indian Head Trail" which has become one of my favorite hang out. Just a bunch of rocks… hope you enjoy them…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Old Maverick Rd, BB Park, Texas
I hope that you check out the Blog today and take a good look at Luna's picture and his home. The man lived to 108 and so much wish he was around. A great smile, the man looks like someone I think we would have loved to meet and spend some time with by his humble Jackal… around the fire, maybe cooking some and listening to his stories!!! I wish so much that you would "all" have the desire and the ability to join me and start feeling the experience of being on the road as we are, senses developing as time went on and just being transported on this incredible stage. It is not about riding anymore, photography, cooking or eating… it is just about "being".
"Terlingua Abaja" was also a stop for us on that heated day… with more pictures on the site.
You be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Santa Elena Canyon and some, BB Park, Texas
This is now into the end of the day, a short hike into the Canyon, a closer look at Mule ears, a bit cut short as the heat was getting intolerable. But good news as for the first time last night I had to use the heater… finally the weather is changing and this is going to be the perfect time for some longer hikes and more comfortable day trips. About time I was thinking!
I interrupted this above "big guy" from crossing the road that day… he did not seems to be very happy about it as his moving speed increased, finally taking refuge within some vegetation… he ran but could not hide!!!
More on the site…
Be well…
Ara and Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Amazing photo of the spider, Ara. Gave me the shivers!!!

I hope the weater turns gently and gives you and Spirit respite from the heat without frosting your toes!

Mezzaluna


----------



## beemerchef

... flambee?... sautee?... medium or rare?... and how would you like that served... Madame?

Oups... no food talk here... sorry!:smiles:

Be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

"Many Stones"… Dual sport riders, Terlingua, Texas
For such a little town far away from it all so much is going on outside the Park. This is the weekend for the TRH National Suzuki dual sport ride with about 150 riders in town having a great time on the local dirt roads… A visit with Ring yesterday, the owner of "Many Stones"… a unique gift and rock and Cacti shop… and I am finding out that some musicians from the 3 week long Kerville Music festival are camping near by… A great dinner at the Crisis Center aka the Cultural Center with some great local talents… I don't know what else to say… never a dull moment.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## botanique

Ara -- so wonderful that you continue to meet such unique and interesting people. I admire your stamina in the persuit of adventure! Scratch Spirit for me. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## beemerchef

One year, 200 Blogs later, Texas
Have we really been on the road all this time?… I asked myself this morning. There is not much sense wondering why it has gone by so fast, it has been a good year with the help of your company, and I can only enjoy "now" at any given time, but cannot hide the excitement of times to come. Spirit and I have grown attached more than ever, he has matured and gained a care free happiness that was not there before. He is now a "traveling dog"! From smell to smell he has established these months many territories… his tail has been wagging more than ever… he is a kind soul to be around.
Some, most, train their dog… we have built up a mutual understanding… we live together and I have learned… a lot from him! I guess we have trained each other…
We have been surrounded this weekend by about 150 dual sport riders, mainly from Texas, lots of pictures here… great times!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

"Art Car"… Murals… Errands, Alpine, Tx
Combining a great ride with errands is always the ultimate. Spirit with his yearly shots, myself with a prescription renewal and many carbs at a local Bakery proved Alpine is a great little town. The closest town to Terlingua, about 160 miles rounds trip.
And then we saw an Art Car! The Camera Van… it is something that left me speechless wondering if I should think about a new project called… "Sidecar Art"? Maybe the attention Spirit gets is enough!
Enjoy the pictures and description of it on the site…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

"Viva La Historia" Terlingua, Texas
It was one of those events not to be missed, and we did not! Sorry it is not about riding… parks… the roads… or even Spirit. It is about much more, Life itself over many generations finally back together in this one little town around a cemetery to celebrate it all together. It was tears, laughter, food, music and kind people opening their arms to even myself passing by here from so far away. The emotions surpassed any gathering I have ever witnessed, you had to be here… I hope the Blog and the pictures can relate as close as possible the experience.
You be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Am I just an old "hippie"? Tx
We took off for the day to the Park yesterday. Much needed for the both of us, it was time to spend some time trying to answer some questions running through my mind fueled by such empty spaces. Since Spirit is not allowed on the trails we pretty much stayed on Croton Springs Rd and Paint Gap Rd, riding some, hiking some. It happens always… the magical effects of Big Bend. In a couple days actually the Mountains themselves will be our view! A good friend of mine has offered some great first row space on his property for us to stay on. So today we are packing for tomorrow's move, Karma again has been good to us.
More on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Our new Home, BB, Texas

Due to the generosity of Roger, a friend we met last year, we moved onto his property yesterday morning… beautiful! What a view, what an incredible peaceful and serene space with the landscape of Big Bend, The Ghost Town, Terlingua… 24/7!
These are busy days! Another friend from Louisiana is arriving today, some riders from the Texas Two Wheel Forum also tonight… the Chili Cook Off has started… we have a free pass for the complete event as I volunteered at the gate last night…It was a good time with good people. A new recipe… a new Magazine page… all on the Blog…
Be well…

Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A Celebration, "The Day of the Dead", BB, Tx
A Mexican Holiday celebrated here in Terlingua, a friend from Louisiana, the Chili Cook Off, the Texas Two Wheel riders in the area… and you thought probably that there is never anything going on around here! 
On our way right now to the finals of the cook off… much more on the Blog…
We have to run!!!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

The Chili Cookoff, Terlingua, Texas
Terlingua has regained its composure yesterday afternoon, the many events that took place these past weeks are over. Millions of stars where shining down on us last night as the town near by was dark and quiet. We spend some time at the Chili Cookoff, the craziness was just starting as the chili's were turned for judging. The Showmanship competition was on its way, amazing imagination, laughter, colors and music… as always!
Spirit will pose for pictures as long as needed… it was a great sunset and no exception, he sat patiently and waited for the camera to stop its shutter noise! What a dog…
Enjoy the pictures on the Blog… there are quite a few!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A bit of my Dog's Life riding and living on the road…
We did live on 16 beautiful acres at one time in Northern Georgia when my buddy rescued me from the shelter with just a couple more days to live. I heard many people telling him not to take me because I am a Pit, so I proved him wrong for over a year now!
Life is good, the smells are good, the food is to and so is his affection and Love for me. I have my own sidecar, I get to ride and watch my other buddies walk the streets instead. Of course I have to give in often for all those pictures he takes of me, same goes for all those strangers that have never seen me riding with my goggles on… but oh! Well… small price to pay… check it out…
Thanks for the scratches you always send me…
Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Spirit, I had no idea you were such a wonderful writer! Ara must be keeping secrets about you. You're both lucky to have the companion you do!


----------



## beemerchef

My fear is that he will take over soon... 










Pinto Canyon loop, Texas
Take a truck, a jeep or a dual sport bike, but do not miss this road. It is not only the 22 miles of dirt and rocks, it is also the paved road that leads to it and River Road which will take you back to Terlingua… Can I add it is the baked goods of the Bakery from Alpine eaten on the side of the road while baking under the afternoon Texas sun? 
It was a great day of riding for us, new roads are always welcomed. So much to see that the road is still new as we will go back to ride it again most likely. The side roads are inviting, the Hot Springs are too!
Part I is here… the rest next time.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More of the Pinto Canyon, Texas
More pictures of the rest of the ride from Pinto Canyon. We are planning to do it again soon, maybe even spend the night at the Chinati Hot Springs if there is such accommodations. I have not checked into it yet and the weather is suddenly changing, I was told that it is erratic here… 
Well, this is the first picture of Mr Spirit as a Biker Dog with his helmet… he is putting up with it… but he does not like it! Don't ask… he puts up with it. Maybe he will just wear it in bad weather and on long distance rides… and you don't want to know what happens when we stop! I now now what celebrities like him go through with the paparazzis… He is on his own… if he could only talk seriously sometimes!
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A quick tour of Lajitas, Texas
I have always been intrigued as to the feel Lajitas would give when there… I do have a favorite spot, a short river crossing to Mexico a bit past the town, in the old days before border crossings changed that was some busy sights. But the town itself was eerie, sad, not only because of it being deserted but because its authenticity has been stripped, replaced by some "look alike" buildings trying to fool the tourists that modernism can still look old! It still made for some interesting pictures! There was no one to get in the way of the camera including specially a quick stop at the "International Airport"…
Spirit's helmet fits better… we had to remedy to his unhappiness of the previous day… and we are planning some long… long… rides!
All on the Blog….
Till next time, you all be well… and enjoy the Sunrise!
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Old Marathon Rd loop, Tx
We are indoor this morning, the winds blowing like mad all night had me even reset the Dish! This is the clearest skies we have ever seen so far, would make for great pictures if only the sun would come out and take this grey cast away. I think it is happening as I write this!
It was a great ride yesterday, again isolated inland roads with this time some degree of difficulty for us… a street tire in deep sand is never the best scenario!
Thinking today was Friday, I realized it was not and we have now one more day to get ready for a weekend in Alpine for the Open Gallery Night, where we will try to find a little obscure corner to spend the night! It was a customary fashion in the 60's! Including much hitchhiking…
And yes, Spirit will have his blanket!!!
Be well… enjoy… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## chefjake54

As a brand new member to this site, I have enjoyed reading about your adventure. Hope you two keep having fun and thank you very much.


----------



## beemerchef

Thanks for the comment Chefjake... great Forum here! 









Artwalk in Alpine, Texas
Another great event in this area… the Alpine Artwalk! Nighttime open Galleries, rubbing elbows with the Artists… eating and eating again… and much chatting!
We left early in the day, the weather turning cold last night made us came back the 80 miles, missing only one deer in the dark. I keep thinking… some day! Some day it is going to happen… so far we have always drawn the lucky number.
Such a great time that we (I did anyhow!) thought about maybe going back tonight. 
Enjoy the show… and a Holiday Recipe…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A couple events in Terlingua, Texas
More going on here every week that passes by. The local talent was in full force at a benefit for the recycling program, including an incredible Fire Dance at the beat of the Drums… a nostalgic tour at the "Menagerie Press" where Lauren uses two almost 100 year old letterpress presses to print cards and pages… no click of the button here… no switches, but true hard work one letter at the time.
We are on our way to the Chinati Hot Springs which we missed the last time we rode Pinto Canyon. The weather is still warm ahead of a forecasted cold spell, and we better get on and take advantage of it…
That is about it for now!
Almost forgot… lots of pictures in the "My First 100 Years" last article…
Be well….
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

*Oh! That look!!!…
*The Chinati Hot Springs, Texas
Yes, still in Texas… the big and friendly State with so many places to go and events to attend! When "things" get busy somehow my mind always go back to our stay in the "Joshua Trees", the "Belle" campground, all the way in the back by the big rock where we sat there for hours… days really! I guess it has left quite an impression on me. Chinati Hot Springs will became the same, in the middle of literally nowhere, isolated from it seems the rest of the World, as they say, it is a place to get "restored"!
Even if the journey there was kind of a fiasco regarding food and sleeping accommodations… my own smart lack of planning!
Don't miss it if you are in this area… more here on the Blog.
Be well… 
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Holiday in Big Bend, Texas
We actually spend most of the day in Alpine, working at cooking! It was a fun day putting to use what I know best. Had not help from Spirit, nice think carpet in front of the fireplace, that was his pad for most of the day! This dog is not a fool…
Change in weather so suddenly made us ride in a bitter cold wind that somehow even came through the helmet and my ear plugs. Price to pay I guess… It even snowed last night up on Chisos Mountain where we tried to take a ride up this morning, but even with my heated gear including the gloves, we had to turn around… just a bitter cold. It will warm up… soon.
Recipes and pictures are here… on the Blog.
Till later… you all be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A Journey with no Fences and Gates? Texas
We are going to Fort Davis tomorrow. A change in the scenery, it is about one hundred miles north of here and it will allow us to explore the area without the 200 mile round trip every time. Makes sense… 
The weather has been warming up nicely, some great riding in the area should make it for a pleasant stay. Having quite a few friends visiting Big Bend in December, we will be back here before heading… East… for a very short while. 
Some thoughts today… somehow I see the fences surrounding us also being part of our own Life…
You be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Marathon, Texas
Repeat to myself "never write about our next destination"… repeat to myself…
So we are still here… we did leave… came right back! Not strange if you consider that the Powwow is happening this weekend, the Bug Show… and the "Run for Stupidity"! Only in Terlingua… you would not want to miss seeing all those events on this Blog… would you? So only to please you (!!!) we unpacked again and forced ourselves to stay… just for you! I insist…
We did take a ride to Marathon yesterday, a nice ride and a cool little town as you will see on the Blog…
Our "Spirited Doggie Treats" (Spirit's new hobby!) would have been a better choice for lunch than what I had…. But… maybe I will have better common sense next time… 
You be well….
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A Powwow in Terlingua, Texas
I think the ones that did not show up for this event missed out on a lot. It was a beautiful day, we are back to short sleeve T shirts by the way here in south Texas, and the event kept our senses awake all day. Just a few miles from camp, this will never be considered as a ride report! It really is better, a true ride for the mind surrounded by proud people within their rich history.
A new experience making me happy that we turned around to come right back a few days ago.
Enjoy the pictures on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Ara, it's 23 degrees here today. I'm glad it was warmer in Terlingua! The PowWow sounds like real celebration.


----------



## beemerchef

I will send you some warmth soon...










The rest of the weekend, Terlingua TX
I have to clarify what I wrote today on the Blog regarding the Powwow and my feelings toward the group of Native American Indians present… I am speaking about who I saw, what I saw and what I felt this weekend. Of course I know about the Casinos, of course I know about the millionaires in Palm Springs… but "this" was here, it was "now"…
Spirit again had a package in the mail, he has his own fan club… many spirited (!!!) followers most likely. Some stickers for his helmet… and now he will get noticed even more, trust me that my job as his "bouncer" has just become more difficult.
As most of you are feeling the cold and maybe buried under the snow, the weather here? Come and experience it… nice and cool in the morning… nice and crisp during the day, not a cloud in the sky lately… this even beats Florida weather!
You can also check out the "Bug Show" and the "Race for Stupidity" on the Blog…
Till next time… be well… and let me know what you think!
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Wandering through other Texas towns…
An empty and desolate road, some turkeys I could not get close enough to take pictures of, nice cool breeze, this was all on the way to Ft Davis. Terlingua is behind us for a little while, I long for some bit of distance riding, some new roads and new scenery. The highlight of the day was seeing Ron and Marsha Cox making brooms! Something you probably don't even notice in the stores… replaced by these noise making machines called vacuum cleaners. These are the same brooms made since the 1800's. You might even think that the Desert might be getting to us, as Spirit is of course is part of this (!!!), well, maybe. But, besides just riding, it is also fun to watch and learn Artisans at their Craft, specially when it is such an ancient one.
Lots of little Texas towns around here… because, yes, we have moved to Alpine… near Alpine anyhow.
It is all in the Blog…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A little more riding, Texas
Sometimes I just don't know how to title the day! Do they all need a title?… sometimes it is helpful and sometimes not. Today is the continuation of yesterday, such common sense… right? There is always so much that happens, so much we see and experience, which makes me wonder if we could ever live any other way from this point on! Maybe if we had to. More time spend in Ft Davis, a visit to the Mc Donald Observatory with an invitation to return tomorrow morning and check out the behind the scenes of this unique telescope. The fog is rolling in right now, rain or shine we will be there! 
More on the Blog…
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Spirit goes to School! Texas
He did! Valentines School, between Marfa and Van Horn… We had a great time, touched by all the kids (there is only 2 seniors) that wanted and did play with him and fed him treats. I think they will remember him as I will remember them. This was today in some great weather in contrast with yesterday's storms and rain and fog while we did go for a private tour at the Mc Donald Observatory which we will write about next time.
Just so proud of him… thinking just a few years ago he was in a shelter laying with his head down not even barking when all the other dogs were! He has come such a long way… today was proof of it!
More on the Blog…
Be well… always…. Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

A private tour of the HET, Texas
HET stands for Hobby-Eberly Telescope, near Ft Davis, in total fog the day we went back for the private tour. Quite an experience I must say. A beautifully designed telescope, Artwork in my eyes, the world's 3rd largest instrument for astronomers to study what is millions of light years away… It has brought up some thoughts about how minuscule we ourselves are in this vast Universe as we are passing through comparatively for such a short time. 
Spirit patiently waited outside, cover and coat on without a complain. As usual, cool and collected just waiting, such a perfect companion and buddy.
Hope you enjoy the few pictures of this memorable day, all on the Blog…
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

The Christmas Art Show, Texas
Well, it was not all that bad after all. Sold about 2/3rd of the 75 Art Cards had had prepared, mostly local scenes, and a few bags of the Spirited Doggie Treats. Learned a couple lessons of course! Never set up outside on fine dirt in windy condition even if I am told to do so… because obviously the locals had reserved, most likely a year in advance the best indoor spots!
It was nice to talk about our Journey to the curious ones, watch the expression of the on lookers stopping to glance at the table I had set up, listening to the local talented musicians and of course eat some excellent home made tamales… 
Sunny today, but cold… 27 degrees this morning and the heaters are still going full blast!
Enjoy the Blog!
Be well… Ara & Spirit


----------



## mezzaluna

Spirit can make even this get-up look dignified! 

Stay warm, you two---

Mezz


----------



## beemerchef

He was NOT happy however...










Last call for Terlingua, Texas
The Chisos did not hold back their last curtain call on our departure from Terlingua. It was not a spectacle to miss or will forget soon. Could the word "WOW" say it all?
350 miles or so to the east we have already covered, primitive camping near Del Rio, right on the water in the Amistad National Park. Back to the basics, no running electricity or water. There is a sense of dependence on ones self living as is, and I like it. We are only a few miles from Acuna in Mexico, and as a Blog reader, Mary Jo also traveling with her Pit Bull is camping near by, we will join forces and go to town to explore a bit of the local colors. 
I could not help myself writing a few more thoughts about the Christmas Art Show… it seems like I say it the way it is on the Blog.
Till next time, you all be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

In Acuna, Mexico
All yesterday's pictures while in Acuna, Mexico, have this grey cast, a blanket that would not lift itself off. Today in contrast the weather has heated up, the skies are bright and blue and we are wearing short sleeve T shirts! Acuna is only a few miles from here and will need to experience one more time, with Spirit also… as I left him behind in camp alone for a few hours. I missed him and at the same time my cautious mind was glad to have the experience alone and judge later how we would do together back again. I remember being in Germany visiting my mother where dogs where allowed everywhere, even in Restaurants! Now that would be a great world to live in, it would actually be so incredibly nice. But, not being the case we do what we can with what we are given.
A nice day it was, hope the Blog transports you there even if it just for a little while.
Be well…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

More of Acuna, Mexico and some Pies…
What an irony that on this incredibly sunny day the wind kept us inside! One of those where I had to reset the Internet Dish 3 times and add some tie downs for fear of it to blow away. We were also told to stay close as Law Enforcement was looking for 3 smugglers on foot… and wet after bailing out of their boat when caught by the Border Patrol… How exciting and… relaxing day before the Holiday creeping up on us. We went to the incredible "Whitehead Museum" here yesterday in Del Rio, I don't think very well known, but definitely not to miss, so I had many pictures to go through for the next Blog. I am also getting ready to make Spirit's Christmas present… you will see it soon!
Reorganizing some cabinets… you know… all that boring stuff that needs to get done eventually.
Today's Blog is the rest of our visit in Acuna and also a couple Pies that I made which I hope you will try to duplicate. Always feel free to send me your questions… love to help!
Till next time, you all be well and hope that you and your family are ready to celebrate.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

Happy Holidays from the Road, 2007
It is all quiet now, one camper, I can barely see them either, and that is about all for this whole area! Many ducks on the water, but they just don't know what day it is.
Spirit's present is ready… a huge… but you will have to wait for the pictures!
Even the Internet is quiet, amazing how one can feel it being here remote from it all.
I think tomorrow we will go back and spend Christmas Day in Acuna. I have no idea if the vendors will be out on the streets, if the celebration will be present, as if it is, should be very colorful and joyful. I do know "Feliz Navidad" and we will get along just fine…
In the meantime, some pictures of the "Whitehead Museum" and Happy Holidays to you all… friends, readers, everyone we have been in touch with at some point or another and everyone we will be in touch with!
Our Best Wishes to you all… as always.
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

How was your Christmas? TX
We have started to move on today, and besides the border towns in Mexico, hopefully will see Piedras Negras tomorrow, the area does not excite us. We feel back into civilization, and for that reason I think we will take a bit of a Northern route to head East. Maybe Garner State Park… and then on Galveston State Park… Louisiana… 
We had a fun day yesterday, specially with Spirit's Christmas present… He did not quite know what to make of it first, but, as the official tester of the "Spirited Doggie Treats", he gets an A+ for approving the new Peanut Butter flavor!!! 
The heater is fixed… a little gizmo the size of a button was fried… all is well.
Lets see where we land tomorrow! Tonight is Eagles Pass…
You be well… and thank you for all the Best Wishes you have send us…
Ara & Spirit


----------



## beemerchef

We have en moved to a new location within this Forum... the BLOG thread... nice as you can still post comments...

Hopefully will see you there...

You be well... Ara & Spirit


----------



## nicko

To All,

Ara is moving this thread to our new BLOG section to continue reading about his adventures please go to the following blog:

ChefTalk Cooking Forums - Beemerchef

This thread is now closed.

Thanks.


----------

